# Duyuru > Siyaset >  ALLAH'a Kulluk'tan 1

## atoybil

ALLAHğa Kullukğtan ğSiyonist Cuntaya Kullukğa Bir Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Hikayesi 7 Ekim 2005 - 23:39:33 - 1 günlük


I - Refah Partisiğne Taarruz Emri Verenler;

ğKüresel Senaryoğyu İhale Edecekleri 

Yenilikçi Hareketğe Yol Açmak İçin 

Türkiyeğyi Hangi Kayığa Bindirdiler? 

Küresel Kurguğyu muzaffer kılmak adına mesai veren ğsiyonist cuntağnın kumandanları; Türkiye üzerindeki küresel stratejileri istenilen süratte gitmeyince, ellerindeki uzaktan kumandayı daha hızlı bir yazılıma programlayıp ülkeyi apar topar 28 şubat Kayığığna bindirdiler!Zira Türkiye bu kayığa binmeliydi ki; ğLaik Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğni yok etmek için üstüne üstüne gelen ğirtica canavarığndan uzaklaşarak, kendini sağ salim karşı kıyıya atabilsin!

ALLAHğa Kullukğtan ğSiyonist Cuntaya Kullukğa Bir Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Hikayesi 
SİYASİ ARAşTIRMALAR BİRİMİ
< SESAR 2005 > 
I - Refah Partisiğne Taarruz Emri Verenler;
ğKüresel Senaryoğyu İhale Edecekleri 
Yenilikçi Hareketğe Yol Açmak İçin 
Türkiyeğyi Hangi Kayığa Bindirdiler? 

Küresel Kurguğyu muzaffer kılmak adına mesai veren ğsiyonist cuntağnın kumandanları; Türkiye üzerindeki küresel stratejileri istenilen süratte gitmeyince, ellerindeki uzaktan kumandayı daha hızlı bir yazılıma programlayıp ülkeyi apar topar 28 şubat Kayığığna bindirdiler!

Hal böyle olunca da, birdenbire elinde sopasıyla Türkiyeğyi kovalamaya başlayan bu ğirtica canavarığnın içine itina ile yerleşmiş İsrail, ABD ve İngiltere şeklinde sıralanan o ğmuhteşem üçlüğden bihaber olan Türkiye; ğlaik, demokrat ve vatanperver paşalarğının da taktire şayan desteği (!) ile alelacele bu kayığa bindirilerek yola çıkarıldı.

Hızla uzaklaştırılmaya çalışılan sözkonusu canavar gerçekten de korkutucuydu! Necmettin Erbakan gibi şerği yönelimleri (!) yüksek olan bir başbakan portresi ile yol alan Türkiyeğnin önüne peşpeşe bir çok sıcak kare de konulmaya başlanınca; tüm kamuoyu rahatlıkla ğüanlar rejim için çalıyor!ğ demeye başladı. 

Ve bu sıcak gelişmelerin hemen akabinde de; 9 saat süren ğ28 şubat 1997 Tarihli Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Toplantısığnın Tarihi 28 şubat Kararlarığ geldi... 

28 şUBAT Kayığı

İlk kez Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin iç tehdit sıralamasında PKK Terörüğnün önüne geçerek ilk sıraya oturan ve ülke gündemini tamamıyla işgal ederek etkili bir panik havası doğuran ğirticağ; tetikleyici unsur olarak ülkenin post-modern bir darbe görmesine vesile olmuş ve Milli Görüş Tabanığnı tuzla buz ederek aynı kumaştan daha ğfarklığ bir elbisenin podyumlara servis edilmesini sağlayacak süreci başlatmıştı.

Yeni elbisenin farkı ise; desenleri arasına gizlenmiş siyonist motiflerin kitleyi gizliden gizliye hipnotize ederek, (ürneğin bu süreçte kurulan ASAMğın, Hz. Muhammedğe büyü yapan Yahudi Lebib Bin Asamğdan etkilenerek siyonist telkinlerle kurulduğunu AKP Kulisleriğnden duymak son derece mümkündür!) ülkeyi Genişletilmiş Orta Doğu ve Kuzey Afrika Projesi neviinden nirengi noktalarında istenilen kıvama getirmesi olacaktı... 

***
Ve ğBindik bir alamete, gidiyoz kıyamete!ğ demeksizin gayet büyük bir kararlılıkla kayığa bindirilen Türkiye; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içine yerleştirilen ğküresel çiplerğ ile o çiplerin yarattığı ğyapay kamuoyuğnun etkisiyle operasyonun amacını bilmeksizin aynı safta yer tutan paşaların sergilediği kararlılıkla ğirtica canavarığnın kafasını koparmak adına son derece tarihi bir adım attı...

Basının kullanımından sonra dönemin Genelkurmay Genel Sekreteri olan Emekli Tümgeneral Erol üzkasnak tarafından zikredilişiyle kemik bir ifade halini alan ğpost-modern darbeğ; daha sonra üzkasnakğın kendisi tarafından 

ğBugün 28 şubat Süreciğni küçümsemeye çalışanlar, üevik Bir ve Güven Erkayağya karşı ğkıskançlık hissiyleğ hareket ediyorlar. Tek bir mermi atılmadı, tek bir burun kanamadı. Tıpkı NATOğnun Varşo Paktığnı teslim alması gibi!

(Siyonist 28 şubatğtaki ataklığın kamuoyunda gördüğü tepki; - toplumumuzu bizden iyi tanıyanlar tarafından zaten veri olarak alınmıştı - şimdiki tutukluğu ve mefluçluğu hazırladı. Devletin aklı tutulunca da, AKPğnin suflörlerinin eline tutuşturulan senaryolar; sahnedeki oyuncular tarafından anında oynayacaktı.) 

28 şubat, günün koşullarına uygun bir yöntemde gerçekleştirildi. O günün dünya ve ülke koşullarında 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül gibi klasik bir müdahale yapılamazdı. Cumhuriyetin karşılaştığı tehlike (!), bir tek mermi atılmadan, demokratik mekanizmaların harekete geçirilmesiyle bertaraf edilmiştir. Silahsız kuvvetler kavramını kullanmamızın nedeni ve amacı budur.ğ

şeklindeki son derece kendinden emin açıklamalarla övülecek ve o savunmasını yaptığı güzide TSK paşası üevik Bir, ilerleyen süreç içinde operasyonun verdiği sürgünlerden vücuda gelen AKPğnin en flash danışmanlarından biri olacaktığ

Emekli Tümgeneral Erol üzkasnak; açıklamalarını

ğO günün koşullarıyla ilgili yapılan değerlendirmede varılan sonuç şudur; Tıpkı 31 Mart Vak'ası gibi ülke, 75 yıllık cumhuriyet tarihinde eşi görülmemiş planlı bir irticai kalkışmayla (TSKğnın Türk Toplumu ile ilgili bilgisinin yüzeyselliği ve halka olan yabancılığının ne kadar şaşırtıcı boyutlarda olduğu da, bundan daha çarpıcı bir şekilde anlatılamaz olsa gerekğ) karşı karşıyadır. Bu tespitten sonra demokratik mekanizmaların harekete geçirilmesi yoluyla tehlikenin bertaraf edilmesi kararına varılmıştır. Bu amaçla bir seri brifing verilmesi planlanmıştır.

28 şubat Süreciğnin başlangıcı 11 Ocak 1997 Tarihiğdir. O tarihte dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Sayın Demirel, Genelkurmay'a davet edilmiş ve kendisine 28 şubat Günü Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nda verilen bilgileri içeren bir brifing sunulmuştur. Cumhurbaşkanı'ndan başlayarak bu bilgiler toplumun aydınlatılması amacıyla basına, yargıya ve üniversite mensuplarına tekrarlanmıştır. (Basının, yargının ve üniversitenin, çok önemli enformasyon merkezleri olduğu gözönüne alınırsa; Türkiyeğdeki yabancılaşmanın ve yüzeyselliğin çok geniş mesafelere uzanışı ve buralardan aykırı bir ses gelmeyişi; ilüzyonun yoğunluğu hakkında fikir vermektedir.) 

Bugün 28 şubat'ı küçümsemeye çalışanların bilmesi gereken bir gerçek de şudur; O süreç başarılı olmasaydı 18 Nisan 1999 Seçim sonuçları alınamazdı! Cumhuriyete karşı irticai faaliyetlerin kaynağı olan akımlara 18 Nisan'da verilen oy desteği düşmüşse, bunun nedeni 28 şubatğtır!ğ

diyerek sürdürecek ve 28 şubat Süreciğnin mağdurlarından biri olan RP kurmaylarından Recai Kutan ğpost-modern darbeğ tanımlamasını kabul eden üzkasnakğın bu tavrını ğAnayasa ihlali suçunu itiraf etmekğ olarak niteleyip ğDemokratik ve hukuk düzenine sahip olan bir ülkede bu tür davranışlar için yasalar ne diyorsa aynen yapılmalıdır!ğ diyerek savcıları göreve davet edecekti.

Ve taraflar arası tartışmalar sürüp giderken operasyon içinde ayrı ayrı saflar oluşacak; senaryoyu şaşkın ve kaygılı gözlerle izleyen toplumsal kitle ise ne bu safların varlığının, ne de 28 şubat ürtüsü altından yürütülen operasyonun farkına varabilecektiğ

Sözü edilen saflar ise;

1) TSK içinde yer alıp ğplanlamayı yapan küresel senaristlerğ ile ğişbirliğiğ içinde olarak sözkonusu ğküresel kurguğya bilerek ve isteyerek iştirak edenler,

2) TSK içinde yer alıp ğplanlamayı yapan küresel senaristlerğden tamamıyla bihaber olan ve kamuoyunda yaratılan ğpanik havasığna paralel ğTSK içindeki küresel çiplerğin oluşturduğu ğyapay kamuoyuğndan da etkilenerek ğlaiklikğin zedelenip ğrejimğin tehlikeye girmemesi adına konuya sahip çıkanlar,

3) Basın içinde yer alıp beslendiği küresel kaynaklar hasebiyle operasyon bilgisine sahip olan ve buna bağlı olarak ğirtica canavarığnı pompalayanlar,

4) Basın içinde yer alıp yürütülen operasyonun farkında olmamakla birlikte, yaratılan ğyapay kamuoyuğnun tesirinde kalarak ğiritica canavarığnın altını çizenler,

5) Operasyon esnasında ğani bir tasfiyeğye uğratılan ve ne olduğunu anlamakta güçlük çeken mağdurlar

6) ve düğmeye basarak operasyonu yönlendiren odaklar ile onlara ait aparatların bizzat kendileriğydiğ 

Erbakan Hükümetiğnin ğSakıncalığ İcraatları

Toplumsal kitlenin farkında olmaksızın şaşkın ve kaygılı gözlerle izlediği ğ28 şubatğ; sonuçta böylesi bir toz bulutuydu işteğ

Bu toz bulutunun aniden Türkiyeğnin başına musallat edilmesinin ardında yatan ana neden ise; daha önce de sözü edildiği üzere, ülke üzerinden gitmesi planlanan ğküresel senaryolarğın arzulanan hız ve kalitede götürülemiyor olması ve işin başına direkt ğküresel odaklarğ tarafından programlanan uygun bir yönetsel zincirin getirilerek sorunun aşılması istemiydi.

Ve bu temel nedeni destekleyerek operasyon sürecini hızlandıran diğer sebepler arasında da, Erbakan Hükümetiğnin gündemine aldığı ğKamu Tek Hesabığ ile ğD - 8 Projesiğni örnek göstermek mümkün.

Zira ğİrticaya karşı çıkıyoruz!ğğ yanılgısıyla alet olunan ğbüyük ihanetğ ile 28 şubatğta ipi çekilen Erbakan; süratle icat edilen ğirtica canavarığ ortaya çıkmadan hemen önce kamuoyuna ğhavuz hesabığ olarak yansıyan ğKamu Tek Hesabığnı hayata geçirme yönünde çalışmalar içine girmişti. 

Bu yöntem ile kamu kurumlarının nakit ihtiyacını piyasadan faiz ile borçlanmak yerine kendi öz kaynaklarından olabildiğince istifade ederek karşılamayı planlayan Erbakan; aslında bu sistemin işletilmeye başlaması halinde önemli finans çevrelerinin bu işten son derece rahatsız olacağını da biliyor olmalıydı.

Erbakanğın ekonomi kurmaylarının ortaya koyduğu hedef; kamu kurumlarının kasasında biriken paranın mesai bitiminde bir havuz içinde toplanarak ihtiyacı olan kurumun kasasına anında trasfer yapılabilmesiydi.

Böylece nakit ihtiyacı olan kamu kurumu gecelik faiz üzerinden borcuna borç katmak yerine, ihtiyacı olan parayı havuz hesabından temin edecek ve devlet de gereksiz borçlanma durumundan kurtulacaktı. (IMF ve ABDğye olan yalvarmalar gözönüne alınırsa, ğküresel tefecilerğin kaybını idrak edebilmek o kadar da güç değil.)

Ancak yöntemin Erbakanğın ipini çekmesine sebep olan asıl taraf ise; söz konusu sistem ile ğkamunun sırtından çok yüksek meblaalar elde eden ve havadan para kazanan iç ve dış çevrelerğin akarlarının tıkanması hususuydu. 

Dolayısı ile bu akarların Kamu Tek Hesabığna geçilmesi ile büyük oranda tıkanacak olması ğküresel kurgu ile irtibatlı ğtezgahğ sahipleriğnin canını sıkmaya başlar başlamaz, ğsiyonist kumandanların ellerindeki kumandağ da hızlı bir yazılıma programlanıverdi.

***
Erbakan Hükümetiğnin ğküresel teşkilatğ açısından hoşa gitmeyen bir diğer önemli çalışması ise; İslam ülkeleri ile sırt sırta vererek dünya üzerindeki ekonomik dengelere dahil olmak ve ğküresel sömürüğnün önüne geçebilmek adına vizyona koyulmak istenen ğD - 8 örgütlenmesiğydi. 

Dolayısıyla 15 Eylül 1996ğda İzmirğde yapılan ECO (Ekonomik İşbirliği Teşkilatı) toplantısında ğİslamğın Ortak Pazarığ anlayışına dikkat çeken konuşmasıyla D - 8 Zirvesiğne hazırlık yapan Başbakan Erbakanğın bu adımları karşılıksız kalmadı ve D - 8 Hareketiğnin öncülüğünü yapan Refah Partisi, 15 Haziran 1997ğde İstanbulğda yapılan ilk D - 8 Zirvesiğne katılamadan devre dışı bırakılıverdi.

Ve Refah Partisiğnin 28 şubat Süreci ile devre dışı bırakılmasının akabinde de oluşuma destek veren diğer İslam ülkeleriğni baltalamak yönünde girişimler başlatıldı. 

Zira tıpkı Türkiye gibi diğer D - 8 ülkeleriğnde de boyundan büyük işler yapmaya çalışan yönetimler taciz edilerek saha dışına atılmaya başlandı. 

Nijerya Devlet Başkanı suikaste uğrarken, Endonezyağda iç savaş başlatılıp ülke bölünerek Habibi uzaklaştırıldı. Pakistanğda ise direkt darbe yapılması tercih edildiğ

Gerçi bu gelişmelerin ardından 22 Ekim 1996ğda İstanbulğdaki Kalkınma İşbirliği Konferansı ile kurulup, Bangladeş, Endonezya, İran, Malezya, Mısır, Nijerya ve Pakistanğın katılımı ile yine İstanbulğda gerçekleştirilen zirve ile başlatılan D ğ 8 Zirveleri 

Â· 1 - 2 Mart 1999 Dakka Zirvesi (Bangladeş),

Â· 25 şubat 2001 Kahire Zirvesi (Mısır),
ve
Â· 13 - 14 şubat 2004 Tahran Zirvesi (İran)

ile devam etti ancak oluşumun hızı kesilerek verilmesi gereken caydırma mesajları verildiğinden şimdilik tehlikenin önü alınmıştığ

Dolayısıyla ğküresel iradenin eteğindeki küresel tefecilerğin ğhavuz sitemiğ ile ilgili S.O.Sğleri ve Orta Doğuğdaki ğküresel teşkilatlanmağya engel olacak ğsakıncalığ politikalar nedeniyle alınan bu karar sebebiyle ülkede ani bir siyasi değişim yaşanması aslında son derece planlı ve de beklendik bir gelişmeydi.

Sonuçta ğtoplumsal dikkatğ profesyonel hamleler ile havuz hesabından ğirticağya kaydırılmış ve etkili bir darbe ile dağıtılan Milli Görüş Tabanığndan biçilecek yeni kıyafete işlenilecek olan ğsiyonist motiflerğin hazırlık çalışmaları başlatılmıştığ

II - ülke 55, 56 ve 57. Hükümetler İle Oyalana Dursun;
Dağıtılan MİLLİ GüRüş
YENİLİKüİ HAREKETği Doğuruyor!

Apar topar 28 şubat Kayığığna bindirilerek gündemi değiştirilen ve ğAnayasal çerçevede gerçekleştirilen bir uyarı halinde zuhur edip ğpost-modern darbe yakıştırılmasında bulunulan askeri bir müdehaleğ ile yüzleşen ülkede doğal olarak demokratik sistem aralıksız devam etmiş ancak istikrarın yakalanabilmesi o kadar da kolay olmamıştır.

55, 56 ve 57. Hükümetler Dönemi 

Tasfiye edilen 54. Hükümetğin akabinde ANAP, DSP ve Hüsamettin Cindorukğun genel başkanlığındaki DTPğnin oluşturduğu, bağımsızlarla CHPğnin desteklediği Ana-Sol-D Hükümeti kurulmuş ve söz konusu 55. Hükümetğin başbakanı Mesut Yılmaz; T.B.M.M.ğde kabine üyeleri ile birlikte yaptığı basın toplantısında hükümetin amacının ğülkeyi 54. Hükümet tarafından içine düşürüldüğü rejim ve devlet bunalımından kurtarmakğ olduğunu söyleyerek göreve başlamıştır. 

Ancak resmi olarak 30 Haziran 1997ğde göreve başlayan 55. Hükümet, CHPğnin verdiği desteği çekip hükümete gensoru verilmesiyle 25 Kasım 1998ğde düşmüş ve akabinde hükümet kurma görevi önce DSP Genel Başkanı Bülent Ecevitğe, ardından eski bir DYPğli olan Muğla Bağımsız Milletvekili Yalım Erezğe ve tekrar Ecevitğe verilerek DSP Genel Başkanı Bülent Ecevitğin başbakanlığındaki 56. Azınlık Hükümetiğnin kurulması sağlanmıştır. 

11 Ocak 1999 itibarıyla kurulan ve ANAP ile DYPğnin dışarıdan destek sözü verdikleri 56. Azınlık Hükümetiğnin asli görevi ise ğülkeyi herhangi bir müdehaleyle daha yüzleşmeksizin sağ salim 18 Nisan 1999 Seçimleriğne taşımakğ olarak belirlenmiş ve doğal olarak 56. Hükümet çok kısa ömürlü olmuştur.

Ve nihayet Refah Partisiğnin % 21.38ğlik oy oranı ile ilk sırayı aldığı 24 Aralık 1995 Genel Seçimleriğnden sonra ilginç siyasi gelişmeler yaşayan Türkiyeğde 18 Nisan 1999 Tarihi itibariyle yeni bir genel seçim yapılarak siyasi plan yenilenmiş ve bu yeni plandan, ortakları DSP - MHP ve ANAP şeklinde sıralanan 17. Koalisyon Hükümeti çıkmıştır. 

% 22.19 oranında oy alan DSP, % 17.98 oranında oy alan MHP ve % 13.22 oranında oy alan ANAP birlikteliği ile kurulan 5. Ecevit Hükümeti (57. Hükümet) ise 28 Mayıs 1999 - 18 Kasım 2002 tarihleri arasında ekonomik kriz, deprem ve 56. Hükümet Dönemiğnde ele geçirilen Teröristbaşı Abdullah ücalan ile ilgili sıcak gelişmelerin yaşandığı sorunlu bir dönemde görev yaparak 28 şubatğın sivil versiyonunu andıran bir benzeri operasyon ile ani bir tasfiyeye uğratılmıştır.

Koalisyon ortağı olan MHPğnin de şaşırtıcı desteği ile alınan erken genel seçim kararıyla yolun sonuna gelen 57. Hükümetğin ardından ise hazırlık çekimleri belli bir aşamaya getirilen filmin vizyona konulması süreci başlatılmıştır. 

ğRP - FP - Saadet Zinciriğnden Doğan Yavru; AKP

ğYeşil sermayenin üzerine gidilmesi, banka hortumlamaları, naylon fatura üzerinden yapılan büyük vurgunlar gibi bir çok önemli gelişmenin tetikleyicisi olan 28 şubat Dönemiğnin Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı olan Vural Savaşğın sıcak sürecin geride bırakılmasının ardından gaza gelip kapatma davasını açtığını söylemesi kamuoyunda çok büyük yankılar uyandırmakla birlikte; zincir, 16 Ocak 1998ğde kapatılan Refah Partisiğnin ardından Fazilet ve Saadet partileri ile devam etmiştir.

14 Mart 2000 Tarihiğnde yapılan Fazilet Partisi 1. Olağan Kongresiğnde ilk etapta yeni bir parti kurmaksızın Yenilikçi Hareketği aynı satıh üzerinden şahlandırmak isteyenlerin desteği ile genel başkanlığa adaylığını koyan Abdullah Gül 521 oy alarak Recai Kutanğın gerisinde kalmış ve zaten çok geçmeden de FP kapatılmıştır. 

Ancak Milli Görüş, Fazilet Partisiğnin de 22 Haziran 2001 Tarihiğnde Refah Partisiğnin devamı (Acaba AKP neyin devamı..?) olduğu gerekçesiyle Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından kapatılmasıyla ara ara postu deldirerek fırtınalı siyasi yaşamına devam etmeye çalıştıysa da; söz konusu oluşum içinde iktidar nimetlerini tatmanın verdiği motivasyon ve hırs ile gün be gün güçlenen ve ileride tabanın neredeyse tamamıyla saf değiştirmesine sebep olacak bir isim vardır ki, işte bu isim ve yakın çevresi daha Refahğın ğsorunğ haline gelmediği dönemlerde ğküresel odaklarğın dikkatini çekerek piyasaya sürülebilecekler listesine dahil edilmişlerdir. 

Söz konusu isim, kuruluş yılı 1983 olan Refah Partisiğnin 1984ğteki Beyoğlu İlçe Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğdan başkası değildir. 

ğKüresel Tefecilerğin 
Toplumsal Refleksleri Deşifre Edilmiş Toplumu Sürüleştirme
Metodu İle
Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğdan Lider üretme Süreçleri 

Erdoğan daha o dönemde Kasımpaşağdaki bir vakıfta tanıştığı Morton Abramowitzğin dikkatini çekmiş, Eski ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi ve Yahudi Lobileriğnin etkin bir stratejisti olan bu isimle el sıkıştıktan sonra da ilginç bir yükseliş dönemine geçmiştir. 

Zira bu önemli tanışıklık ile birlikte İETTğde 8 yıl top koşturan İktisat Fakültesi öğrencisi Kasımpaşalı Tayyipğin ilçe başkanlığından il başkanlığına ve oradan da İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığığna uzanan hareketli siyasi serüveni başlamıştır. 

O tarihten itibaren mercek altına alınan Tayyipğe olan bu ğküresel ilgiğ belediye başkanlığı döneminde daha da derinleşmiş ve Abramowitz üzerinden Erdoğanğa atılan kanca çalışma arkadaşlarına kadar genişletilerek, sonraları Erdoğanğa yakın isimlerden Abdullah Gülğe de Eski ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi Marc Grossmanğın yakın ilgisi başlamıştır. 

ABDğye Kulluktan Bir Açık Fotoğraf;
Abramowitzğin Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Ziyareti

1994 Yılığna dayanan Erdoğan - Abramowitz tanışıklığı, sonrasında bir çok görüşmeyi daha getirmiş ve tanıştıklarında sadece bir ilçe başkanı olan Erdoğan, 15 Ekim 1996ğda Abramowitzği İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı olarak makamında ağırlamıştır.

Görüşme esnasında konuşulanları basına açıklamayan Erdoğan sadece ğSıcak ve olumlu bir mesaj getirdi.ğ şeklindeki anahtar cümleyi kurmakla yetinmiş ve o cümlenin açılımını da Morton Abramowitzğin Erdoğanğa hitaben dile getirdiği şu sözler oluşturmuştur; ğSiz İstanbulğu yönetip yıldızınızı parlatabildiğinize göre Türkiye için de çok şey yapabilirsiniz!ğ ğ

Basında ğAbramowitz Tayyipği Erbakanğın yerine hazırlıyor!ğ şeklinde yansımaları olan görüşmenin meyveleri ise; Erdoğanğın başı sıkıştıkça devreye girmeye başlamıştır. 

Zira İstanbul Belediye Başkanığyken, Erdoğanğın Ziya Gökalpğe ait dediği, sonradan Cevat ürnekğin olduğu anlaşılan şiir nedeniyle Diyarbakır DGM tarafından 21 Nisan 1998ğde 1 yıl hapis ve 860 bin lira ağır para cezasına çarptırılmasının yanı sıra siyasetten men edilen ve 27 Eylül 1998ğde cezası onanan Erdoğanğı servise hazırlayanlar bu duruma ilişkin görüş bildirmeyi adeta kendilerine vazife edinmişler ve cezanın onanmasının ertesi günü Erdoğanğı ziyaret eden ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosu Caroline Hagins, seçilmiş liderlerin politik figür olarak suçlamaya maruz kalmasının çok ciddi bir mesele olduğunu vurgulayarak ğBu tür gelişmeler Türkiye Demokrasisiğne olan güveni azaltır.ğ şeklinde konuşmuştur. 

Ve birkaç gün sonra ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliği de Haginsğin açıklamalarının arkasında durduklarını belirterek, aslında yatırım yaptıkları bir isim olan Erdoğanğa yönelik böylesi engellemelerin söz konusu planları sekteye uğratacağı için konunun kendilerini pek açmadığını göstermişlerdir.

Belediye başkanlığı döneminde Erdoğanğa yakın markaj uygulayan ğküresel ve medyatik isimlerğden bir diğeri ise; şüphesiz, ilerleyen süreç içinde omuz omuza önemli operasyonlara imza atacakları İsrail Dışişleri Eski Müsteşarı Dr. Alon Lielğdir. 

Liel ayrıca, İngiltere Büyükelçisi Peter Westmacott, ABD eski Ankara büyükelçileri Morton Abramowitz ile Marc Parris, ALARKO Topluluğu Eş Başkanı İshak Alaton ve İngiltere Devletiğnin think thanklerinden IISS yetkilileri gibi kimliklerle birlikte Erdoğanğın evinde ya da koşulların el verdiği başka uygun mekanlarda ğşarj etmekğ için neredeyse periyodik hale getirilen toplantıların da vazgeçilmez bir ismidir.

Ve işte Erbakan Hocağnın bu gözde talebeleri; ilerleyen süreç içinde Refahlı Yıllarğda temelleri atılan bu ğküresel köprülerğden alınan cesaretle doğup büyüdükleri yuvanın altını oyarak Yenilikçi Hareket adı altında dışarıya kaçıracakları teşkilatın hesabına oturmuşlardır.

16 Mayış 2005ğte yaptığı bir konuşmada Başbakan Erdoğan tarafından kurulan şu cümle ise; taşınan yüksek sadakatin ufak bir nişanesi olsa gerek; 

ğülkücüler ve Saadet Partisi, toplumsal sinir uçlarından menfaat arayan marjinal gruplardır!ğ...

***
28 şubat Süreci ile tasfiye edilen 54. Hükümetğin 8 Temmuz 1996ğda güvenoyu almasından tam on gün sonra ABDğdeki Washington Enstitüsüğnde, daha sonra Erdoğanğın arkasında duracak isimlerden yalnızca ikisi olan Ian Lesser ve Alan Makovsky tarafından düzenlenen seminerde dile getirilen şu cümleler ise; Erdoğan ve ekibinin oturduğu hesabın dayanak noktalarına işaret eden en somut kanıt olacaktır... (Ayrıca bu isimlerin o dönemde ğTürkiyeğnin Dönüşümüğğ ile ilgili yazdıkları kitaplar gözönüne alınırsa; ğkonu üzerindeki siyasal işçiliğin kuyumcu titizliğini geçtiğiğni söylemenin bir abartma olmadığı rahatlıkla görülürğ)

ğTürkiyeğde Erbakanğın başkanlığında kurulan hükümet İsrail ve ABDğnin hedeflerine uygun politikalar takip edemez. Bu yüzden şu iki stratejinin uygulanması gerekmektedir;

Bir tanesi hükümeti Batı Dünyasığndan aforoz edilmiş gibi desteksiz bırakmak. Böylece hükümette bir güvensizlik ve çalkantı meydana gelecek. 

İkincisi strateji ise Erbakanğın etrafındaki yaşlı kadro ile ilgili. Başbakanın etrafındaki bu yaşlı kadroya rağmen partide çok kabiliyetli gençler de bulunuyor. Bunların vasıtasıyla partide bir yenilikçi hareket başlatacağız!ğ ( ğHer şey Türkiye için!ğ sloganının aslında herşeyin ğküresel tefecilerğğ için olduğu anlamını taşıması, bu noktada daha da açık hale geliyor olsa gerekğ )

Sonuçta ilerleyen süreçlerde Erdoğanğı küresel çemberinden geçirecek isimlerden biri olan Yahudi Stratejist Alan Makovsky tarafından düzenlenen organizasyon da göstermektedir ki; basının taktığı Yenilikçi Hareket ismi ile çıkış yapan AKP, ğMilli Görüşğün doğal süreç içinde yaşadığı değişikliklerden kaynak alan olağan bir yapığ değil, kuruluş emri bizzat şu an hükümeti yönlendiren küresel odaklar tarafından verilmiş olan bir ğsiyonist cunta uzantısığdır.

(Buluttan nem kaparak RPğyi kapatan süreci başlatan Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcıları; ABDğnin bizzat kurduğu partiyi ğrejimğ, ğcumhuriyetğ ve ğvatan - milletğ için acaba neden bir ğtehditğ telakki etmezler..?) ...
**
Washington Yakın Doğu Politikaları Enstitüsü uzmanlarından siyonist teorisyen Alan Makovskyğnin, ğküresel teşkilatğın Orta Doğuğdaki yayılmacı politikasına engel teşkil eden unsurlardan biri 28 şubat Törpüsü ile törpülendikten sonra yine Washingtonğda düzenlenen ğ28 şubat ve Refah Partisiğnin Kapatılmasığ konulu seminerde yaptığı konuşma ise; oyunun diğer bir perdesidir. 

Makovsky, tıpkı 1 yıl önce Washingtonğda yapılan ve ğyenilikçi hareketğin yola çıkarılma sürecinin başlatıldığını yansıtan seminerde yaptığı konuşmadaki gibi Refah Partisiğnin iktidardan uzaklaştırılmasını pozitif bir gelişme olarak değerlendirmiştir. (Böylece Refah ğ Yolğun iktidardan uzaklaştırılmasının kimlerin işine yaradığı ve ğsiyonist 28 şubatçılarğın hangi ülke ve merkezlere hizmet ettikleri de en çarpıcı hali ile gözler önüne serilmiş olmaktadır.) 

Refah Partisiğnin iktidardan uzaklaştırılmasıyla birlikte askeri alanda İsrail ile yapılan anlaşmaların daha rahat işler hale geldiğini söyleyen Makovsky, Türkiyeğnin geleceğini de iç politikasının belirleyeceğini ifade etmiştir.

Yani ğDünyada ipler bizim elimizde olduğuna göre, kendi içinizden bu iplere uygun hareket edecek bir kukla yönetim çıkaramadığınız müddetçe bir geleceğiniz olmayacak!ğ demeye getiren siyon sözcüsü; ayrıca bu konuşmasında Amerikağnın, Refah Partisi liderliğindeki koalisyondan sonra ğlaiklikği korumaya kararlı görünen yeni hükümete de yardımcı olması gerektiğini dile getirmiştir.

Gardını Alan YENİLİKüİ HAREKET
1976 Yılığnda Milli Selamet Partisi Beyoğlu Gençlik Kolu Başkanlığı ile 22 yaşında başlayan aktif siyasi yaşamı ara ara zorunlu kesintilere uğratılsa da keşfedilmesi gereken merciiler tarafından keşfedilen ve üzerindeki gözlerin farkında olan Erdoğanğın en önemli hamleleri ise; 12 Aralık 1997ğde Siirt Cumhuriyet Meydanığnda okuduğu bir şiirden ötürü Diyarbakır DGM tarafından TCKğnın 312. Maddesiğnin 2. Fıkrası gereğince yargılanarak ğ1 yıl hapis ve ömürboyu siyaset yasağığ alması ile başlamıştır.

Ancak Erdoğan verilen cezanın Yargıtay tarafından kesinleşmesi üzerine 4.5 yıllık İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı görevini bırakarak 26 Mart 1999ğda Pınarhisar Cezaeviğne girdiyse de, verilen cezaya kıyasla kısa sayılabilecek 4 ay gibi bir süre cezaevinde kalıp 24 Temmuz 1999ğda özgürlüğüne kavuşmuştur.

Bu tahliye ile ğküresel tefecilerğin Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğdan lider üretme süreçleri önemli ölçüde tamamlanmış ve yalnızca sarsıcı bir seçim başarısına ihtiyaç kalmıştır.

ğSiyasi yaşamı bitti!ğ denirken en etkili lobiyi bu dönem içinde yürüten Erdoğanğın yargısal süreçlerden ğküresel tefecilerin loca kardeşleriğnin katkılarıyla sıyrılma yeteneği ise süreç içinde neredeyse bir klasik halini almıştır...

***
Cezaevine girişi esnasında ve çıktıktan sonra siyasi yasaklı olmasına rağmen hiç de yıkılmış bir insan görüntüsü sergilemeyen Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın yüksek direncini borçlu olduğu asıl unsur ise; aldığı ğküresel dopinglerğe olan güvenci olmuştur.

Mevcut olan güvenceye 4 aylık cezaevi döneminin ardından ğgeçerlilikğ kazandırma yönünde girişimlerde bulunan Erdoğanğın en büyük destekçisi ise; ileride başında bulunduğu partinin genel başkanı olmadan Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin başbakanı sıfatını taşıyarak tarihe geçecek olan, 58. Hükümetğin kurucusu Abdullah Gülğdür.

Zira cezaevinden çıktıktan sonra Erdoğan bir yandan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin vatanperver (!) paşalarını yoklama ziyaretlerinde bulunurken, Gül de diğer yandan elçilikleri gezip Yenilikçi Hareketğin ABD, İsrail ve ABğnin huzurunu kaçırmayacak politikalar izleyeceğini anlatarak taahhütlerde bulunmaktadır.

Sonuçta ğKüresel Takımğın Türkiyeğdeki yıldız oyuncusuğ olmaya hazırlanan Erdoğan ve Gülğün başını çektiği çekirdek ekibi; CIAğin ABDğdeki Eski Orta Doğu Temsilcisi Graham Fullerğden aynı safta yer alan Musevi Lobisiğnin etkin isimlerinden Henry J. Barkeyğe, ABDğli Morton Abramowitzğden Washington Instıtue uzmanlarından Alan Makovskyğe kadar uzanan sıcak lobi dönemini başlatmıştır...

Yenilikçilerğin Muhteşem üçlüsü
ğGülen - Bir - Zapsuğ
( Erdoğan ve Gül; 28 şubatğı ünceden Biliyor muydu? )

Küresel odaklardan alınan güç temeli üzerinde yavaş yavaş yükselecek olan Yenilikçi Hareketğin üçlü sacayağı ise; Gülen Cemaatiğnin Lideri Fethullah Gülen, Kürt Teali Cemiyetiğnin 52 noğlu kurucu üyesi, Kürt Hevi Cemiyeti Kurucusu olan ve ğKürdistanğda Kürtğten başka hiçbir devlet yoktur!ğ diyen Abdurrahim Zapsuğnun torunu olan H. Cüneyt Zapsu ile ğ28 şubatğın truva atığ üevik Birğdir.

Yenilikçi Hareketğin tek başına iktidar koltuğuna oturan AKPğye dönüşme serüveninde ciddi katkısı bulunan bu üç noktadan biri olan Fethullah Gülen oluşuma onusal başkanı olduğu Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfı tarafından düzenlenen Abant Toplantıları üzerinden kaynak sağlayıp Abant Toplantılarığnın müdavimleri arasında yer alan Bülent Arınç, Cemil üiçek, Ali Coşkun ve Burhan Kuzu gibi isimleri partiye entegre ederken; Gülenğe yakınlığı ile bilinen Azizler Holding A.ş.ğnin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve BİM Marketler Zinciriğnin ortaklarından H. Cüneyd Zapsu da Erdoğanğın TüSİAD ile olan yakınlaşmasını sağlayabilmek adına çaba sarf etmektedir.

Erdoğan bir yandan Bülent Eczacıbaşığnın Zapsuğnun organizasyonu ile evine yaptığı davete yine Zapsu ile iştirak ederken, bir yandan da 28 şubatğın TSK içindeki baş tetikleyicisi olup, süreci ğDemokrasiye balans ayarı çektik!ğ diyerek özetleyen üevik Bir ile görüşmelerine hız vermektedir. 

Erdoğanğın, ABD ve Uluslararası Yahudi Lobileriğnden özellikle JINSA ile ilişkileri ödül alacak kadar iyi olan üevik Birğle olan ilişkisi İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı Dönemiğnde başlamış ve Birğin emekliliğinden sonraki bu son derece meşakkatli dönemde de kuvvetlenerek devam etmiştir.

Kanarya ve Loca Kardeşliği

Erdoğanğın cezaevi çıkışından sonra İstanbulğda üevik Bir ile yaptığı görüşmeye, ardından üevik Bir ekibinden Emekli Koramiral Atilla Kıyat da eklenmiş ve Erdoğan Kıyat ile Hidiv Kasrığnda yediği yemekte Kıyatğa parti kapsamında yapmak istediklerini anlatarak bonuslarına bonus eklemeye çalışmıştır. 

Hatta Kıyat ile olan görüşme basına da yansımış ve 25 Haziran 2001 Tarihli Hürriyet Gazetesiğnde görüşme ğAskerle İki Temasğ manşetiyle verilmiştir.

Habere göre Tayyip Erdoğan bir emekli albay ve Emekli Koramiral Atilla Kıyat ile Hidiv Kasrığnda yemek yemiş ve Erdoğan kendisini sıcak karşılayan bu iki isme parti programını anlatmıştır.

Ancak ertesi gün Genelkurmayğın bir açıklama yaparak Hürriyetğin Erdoğanğın askerle görüştüğü ve onların onayını aldığını iddia eden haberini yalanması da göstermektedir ki; Erdoğanğın temasa geçtiği mercii ğaskerğ değil, Pentagon ve Yahudi örgütlenmeleriyle yakından ilişkili üevik Bir ve ekibiydir. (En azından o dönemde böyle düşünmüştük! Ama şimdi Genelkurmay içindeki Recep Tayyip Cemaati Kocatepeğyi dolduracak hale gelmiş durumdadır. Haber kaynağı ise bizzat AKP Kulisleriğnin kendisidir...) 

Ayrıca üevik Birğe en yakın isimlerden biri olan Atilla Kıyatğın emekli oluşunun ardından Fethullahçı Aksiyon Dergisi övgü dolu bir Kıyat haberi yayınlamış ve ğTeamüllere aykırı biçimde emekli edildi.ğ demiştir. 

Kıyat - Erdoğan görüşmesinin üevik Bir köprüsü dışında yer alan diğer bir hazırlayıcısı ise Gülenğe yakınlığı ile bilinen ve Erdoğanğın hatırı sayılır finansörlerinden olan Asya Finansğın Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı İhsan Kalkavanğdır.

Haberde adı verilmeyen emekli albay ise emekli olduktan sonra Albayraklar Holdingğe ve Erdoğanğa danışmanlık yapmaya başlayan Adem Daramağdan başkası değildirğ

İçeride ğTeşkilatçılıkğ,
Dışarıda ğTaahhütğ Dönemi

ülke içindeki teşkilatlanmasını hızla genişletmeye çalışan Erdoğanğın o dönem içinde asıl kuvvetlendirmeye çalıştığı bağlantılar ise dış bağlantılardır. 

İçerideki teşkilatlanmaya iktidarın nimetleri vaat edilirken, dış bağlantılara yönelik vitrini ise; yeni kurulacak partinin iktidara geldiği vakit ABD - İsrail ve AB Politikalarığna uygun hareket eden ğusluğ bir iktidar olacağı yönünde taahhütte bulunulması oluşturmaktadır. 

(Tam taahhüt = tam teslimiyet)

***
Erdoğanğın bilerek ya da bilmeyerek kendisine destek veren içerideki taraftarlarından bir diğer üçlü ise; ğAkşener - Avcı - Orakoğlu üçlüsüğdür.

Zira 28 şubat Süreciğnin ardından ğüiller üzel ürgütüğ yakıştırmasıyla kamuoyunda yer alan Meral Akşener, Hanefi Avcı ve Genelkurmayğa kulak yerleştirip elde ettiği bilgileri ABDğye servis etmekten ötürü suçlanan Bülent Orakoğlu da Yenilikçi Hareketğe ğArkandayız!ğ mesajı veren diğer isimlerdendir. (Ve artık hadisenin bir kurgu olduğu, askerin niyetinin ciddiliğini ortaya koyacak bir senaryoya Avcı ve Orakoğluğnun alet olduğu söylenebilir.)

Gerçi Orakoğlu daha sonra Erdoğanğın hararetli bir muhalifi olan Genç Partiğden Eskişehir Belediye Başkan Adayı olup ğAKP ile üevik Birğin yakınlaşmasına tepki vermek adına GPğde siyaset yapma kararı aldım.ğ diyerek zigzaglar çizecektir ama o dönemin oyuna gelmiş veya getirilmiş etkili AKP destekçilerinden biridir. 

İçerideki kaleler ile dışarıdaki güç dengeleri arasındaki hassas teraziyi gözetmeyi ihmal etmeyen Erdoğan, ülke içindeki teşkilatı genişletme çabalarına dış destekli köşe başlarının da yardımı ile hız verirken; İsrail Büyükelçisi David Sultanğla buluşup yeni kurulacak partinin İsrail ve ABD Politikalarığna ters düşmeyecek ğciciğ bir parti olacağının garantisini vermekte ve Abdullah Gülğü de İngiltere Büyükelçiliğiğne gönderip aynı garantinin İngiltereğnin Türkiye Büyükelçisi Sir David Loganğa da verilmesini sağlamaktadır.

ülkeyi Satılığa üıkarmanın Adı ğLobicilikğ Olursa,
ğİktidarı Verin Türkiyeğyi Alın!ğğ Diyenler de ğLobiciğ Olur...

Ancak Erdoğan ve ekibi ğülkeyi satılığa çıkarmağnın adını ğlobicilikğ koyarak konuyu yumuşatmaya çalışanların hazırladığı şemsiye altında kamufle olmaya çalışsalar da; ABD Büyükelçiliğiğndeki Müsteşar Silver Lawrenceğla sık sık yinelenen gizli görüşmelerin de, Anadoluğda görev yapan Kenny Bob gibi çeşitli CIA görevlilerinin Erdoğanğa olan yakın ilgisinin de, ğTayyip Hıristiyan Demokratlarğa benziyor.ğ diyen Karen Foggğun bu açıklamalarının ne anlama geldiği de gayet açıktırğ

ABD İsterse ATATüRK Bile Hain İlan Edilir...

CIA Washington Bürosuğnun etkin isimlerinden olan ve 12 Eylülğden sonra Türkiyeğde Kemalizm Modasığnın geçtiği savını öne süren ünlü CIA ajanı Graham Fuller basına verdiği demeçlerle ğKapatılan FP içindeki yenilikçi gençler ağır basarak kazanacak. üünkü bu gençler Türkiye ve dünya için değişimi temsil ediyorlar. Yaşlı ve gelenekçi akım ise zaman içinde kaybolacak. Yenilikçi kanat İslami Hareketğin lideri olacak.ğ şeklinde açıklamalar yaparak, ğIlımlı İslamğ vitrini ile Büyük Orta Doğu Projesiğnin pazarlamacılığını Yenilikçi Gençlerğe ihale ettiklerinin sinyallerini vermektedir. (Bu nokta ayrıca, TSKğnın Atatürkçülüğü hangi merkezlerin telkini ile askıya aldığını da açık ediyor...) 

ğKüresel Piramitğin En Tepesine Uzanan ğTürkğ; Recep Tayyip Erdoğan & ( ABDğye Gittiği Kadar Umreğye Ya da Eyübğe Gitseydi Hırsına Yenilmezdi! )

1994ğte RP Beyoğlu İlçe Başkanığyken o dönem ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi olan Morton Abramowitz tarafından keşfedilen ve sonrasında kendisiyle bir çok kereler kamuoyundan gizli görüşmeler yapan Erdoğanğın sonraları ABD Yollarığna düşerek neredeyse yılda iki kez ABDğye gitmeyi adet haline getirmesinin arkasında da bu önemli başlangıç yatmaktadır. 

Zira İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı görevinin öncesinde ve sonrasında bir çok kez bir araya gelen ikilinin bu özel görüşmeleri; ğküresel tefeci ve efendilerğ önünde görücüye çıkan Erdoğanğı ABD Yollarığna düşmeye mecbur bırakmıştır.

Amerikağya ilk kez 17 - 21 Nisan 1995ğte giden Erdoğan, ardından ğküresel seferlerğini sıklaştırarak 17 - 22 Kasım 1996, 20 - 23 Aralık 1996 tarihlerinde ve cezaevine girdiği 26 Mart 1999 Tarihiğnin hemen öncesinde de birer ABD ziyareti gerçekleştirmiştir.

Ayrıca AKPğnin kuruluş çalışmalarının hız kazandığı 16 Temmuz 2000 Tarihiğnde de ABDğyi ziyaret etme gereği duyan Erdoğanğın bazı ğönemli ziyaretlerğde yanında bulundurmayı tercih ettiği isim ise tahmin edilebileceği üzere üevik Birğdir... (Nerede o ğihanetğin hesabını soran Genelkurmay Başkanı?)

ğHakğ Yerine ğFaciağya Yolculuk Eden Bir ğMüslümanğın
ğAllahğa Kullukğtan ğSiyonizme Kullukğa Uzanan
Tehlikeli Yürüyüşü

Bu önemli ziyaretlerin bazı adresleri ise şöyledir; İlerleyen süreç içinde Erdoğan - Bir İkilisiğne ğüstün hizmet madalyasığ neviinden bir ödül takdim edecek olan JINSA (Yahudi Milli Güvenlik İlişkileri Enstitüsü) ve Amerikan Jewish Commite (Amerikan Yahudi Komitesi)ğ 

Bu iki kuruluşun üstünde yer alan NSA (Beyaz Sarayğın Ulusal Güvenlik ürgütü) ve NSA ile eşit statüde bir resmi devlet kuruluşu olup ABD Gladyosuğnun beyin takımını bir araya toplayan bir örgütlenme olan USIPğte (Birleşik Devletler Barış Enstitüsü) görevli yetkililer ise yine Erdoğan ile yakından ilgilenmektedirler. 

USIPğin CIA ve Pentagon ile irtibatlı olan, bünyesinde generaller, diplomatlar ve bilim adamları bulundurarak İsrailğin askeri, siyasi ve ekonomik güvenliğini öncelikli hedef olarak gözeten bir devlet kuruluşu olduğu göz önüne alınacak olunursa; Erdoğan ve ekibinin hızla basamakları tırmanan başarı grafiği ile iktidara geldikten sonra sergiledikleri ğsiyon merkezli politikalarğı anlayabilmek şüphesiz daha kolay olacaktırğ

Ayrıca Erdoğanğın İsrailği devlet terörü yapmakla suçladığı ve ğkendi yoluğ açısından son derece ğtalihsizğ olan bu açıklamanın, daha sonra kendisini Bushğtan randevu alabilmek için öncelikle İsrail Topraklarığnı arşınlamak zorunda bırakışı da hatırlanacak olursa; Erdoğanğın özellikle de 1 Mart Tezkeresi sonrasındaki süreç içinde mahrum kaldığı ğküresel bonuslarğın ne hikmet taşıdığı daha iyi algılanacaktırğ

III - Türkiye Siyasetiğnde ğAKğ Bir Oluşum; 
Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi

Ve gerek Milli Görüş Dönemiğnde, gerekse Erdoğanğın yargı ile başı derde giren yılları takip eden süreç içinde sergilenen meşakkatli çalışma ile ğküresel destekğ anlamında gardını alan Yenilikçi Hareketğin resmi bir siyasi oluşuma dönüşme çalışmaları 14 Ağustos 2001 Günü meyvesini vermiş ve Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi adını alan bu yeni oluşum Türk Siyasi Hayatığndaki yerini almıştır.

16 Ağustos 2001 Tarihiğnde yapılan ilk kurucular kurulu toplantısında tek aday olarak genel başkanlığa adaylığını koyan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan 121 üyenin tümünden aldığı oylar ile genel başkanlığa seçilmiş ve artık Yenilikçi Hareketğin Erdoğan başkanlığındaki AKP dönemi start almıştır.

Artık ğküresel güç odaklarığna verilen ğUslu çocuklar olup sizin amaçlarınıza hizmet edeceğiz!ğ sözleri, yerini daha çok partinin teşkilatlanma ve medya tanıtım sürecine bırakmış ve ğküresel amcalarğın ğBu yenilikçi çocuklarda iş var!ğ söylemleri de gayet ğlegalğ sayılabilecek uluslararası tanıtım hanesine yazılmaya başlamıştır. 

Seçimlere hazırlık döneminde bir meydandan diğerine koşan Erdoğan ve ekibi, hocaları olan Erbakanğın adını bile anmamışlar; yıkıp geçtikleri Milli Görüş üzerinden elde ettikleri kendi tabanlarına Erbakan yerine üzal ve Menderes Ruhuğnu empoze etmeye çalışmışlardır. 

Adnan Menderesğin ğYeter söz milletin!ğ ifadesi Erdoğanğın ağzından ğYeter karar milletin!ğ şeklinde yinelenmiş ve neredeyse hiçbir miting Menderesğin adı anılmadan bitirilmemiştir.

Sonuçta ortaya konulan ğMazlum Tayyipğ fotoğrafı Menderesğin kendi kemik kitlesi üzerinde bıraktığı güçlü etki ile çarpılmış ve buradan da karlı bir matematiğe varılmaya çalışılmıştır.

Erdoğan bir yandan bu ğkuşatıcı ve pragmatik mantıkğ ile parsayı toplama yolunda ter dökerken, bir yandan da yargısal süreç devam etmiş ve Erdoğanğın kurucular kurulu üyeliğinden istifa etmesi gerekmiştir. 

Erdoğanğın yargısal zaruret gereği verdiği istifa dilekçesi ise dönemin Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu tarafından yeterli bulunmamış ve Kanadoğlu ğkurucular kurulu üyesi olamayacak olan Erdoğanğın bir siyasi partinin genel başkanlığı görevini de üstlenemeyeceği savığyla Anayasa Mahkemesiğne yeni bir dava açmıştır. 

Ve süreç Erdoğanğın genel başkanlığına tedbir konulmasıyla birlikte AKPğnin kapatılmasını da gündeme getirmişken 3 Kasım Erken Genel Seçimleri gelip kapıya dayanmıştır.

Erdoğanğın Canını Sıkan
Sürpriz Bir Rakip; Uzan
Ancak son sürat bir hızla 3 Kasım Erken Genel Seçimleriğne doğru gidilen süreç içinde Erdoğanğın canını sıkan bir gelişme yaşanmış ve daha AKPğnin 1. yaş kutlamalarına yaklaşık 1 ay kala 10 Temmuz 2002 Tarihi itibarıyla hırslı ve genç bir işadamı olan Cem Cengiz Uzan tarafından kurulan Genç Parti ve Uzanğın elindeki medya gücü aracılığıyla start verilen ğsert muhalefet dönemiğğ başlamıştır.

Elindeki tüm geniş maddi kaynaklarını Erdoğanğın karşısına çıkıp iktidar olabilmek adına seferber eden Uzan; satın aldığı Hasan Celal Güzelğin Yeniden Doğuş Partisiğni hukuki zeminde parti tabanı olarak gösterip ğBu parti seçime giremez!ğğ tartışmalarını da kolayca aşarak Türkiyeğyi karış karış gezip medya tanıtımı ile desteklediği hararetli seçim gezileri vasıtasıyla 3 Kasım 2002 Erken Genel Seçimleriğnde yüksek sayılacak % 7.2ğlik bir oy oranına ulaşarak tüm Türkiyeğyi şaşırtmıştır.

ülkedeki siyasi istikrarsızlık ile yükselen toplumsal tepki; halkı, Uzanğın ateşli söylemlerine şans tanımaya sevketmiş ve en sert muhalefet saldırılarını gerçekleştirerek Gülbeddin Hikmetyar önünde diz çöken Erdoğan fotoğrafını kamuoyuyla paylaşıp sürekli Erdoğan ile ğIMF Köleliğiğne verip veriştiren Uzan, bir anda Türkiye Gündemiğnin başat konusu haline gelmiştir. 

Erdoğan Uzanğı Mağdur mu Etti,
Yoksa Tayyipğin Bizzat Kendisi
ğBir Uzan Mağduruğ mu Oldu?

Ancak bu hızlı çıkışları sayesinde AKPğnin arkasından gelecek olan köklü partilerin kemik tabanlarından aldığı oy ile bu partileri baraj altına gömen Uzan; AKPğnin tek başına iktidar koltuğuna oturmasına vesile olup Erdoğanğın arkasındaki ğMuhteşem üçlüğğnün (İsrail ğ ABD ğ İngiltere) Türkiye Siyasetiğne egemen olmasını sağlayarak, kendisinin ilerleyen dönem içinde ağır hasar almasına sebebiyet verecek operasyonu da bizzat kendi elleriyle hazırlamıştır. 

Zira ğTürkiye Parlamentosuğnu Türksüzleştirme Operasyonuğna farkında olmaksızın büyük hizmet sağlayan Uzan; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ile birlikte hassas coğrafyası ile bir olmazsa olmaz olan Türkiye üzerindeki yönlendirme gücünü tamamıyla kaybeden diğer güç odaklarını iyice çileden çıkarmıştır.

Hal böyle olunca da Uzanğın yumuşak karnı olan Uzan şirketleriğnden içeri daldırılan hükümet aracılığıyla üEAş ğ KEPEZ, Star Medya Grubu, İmar Bankası, Adabank, Telsim, çimento fabrikaları gibi köklü yatırım adına ne varsa toplanılmıştır!

Holdingler bünyesindeki yaklaşık 100ğe yakın şirketinden olan Uzan ise çılgına dönerek uğradığı linçin tek sorumlusu olarak gördüğü Tayyipğe daha da çok yüklenmeye başlamıştır. Ama ne fayda!

İşin ilginci, Avrupağnın da damarına bastığını bilmeksizin AİHMğne koşan Uzanğı tokatlamaya çalışan Erdoğan falan değil, hassas hesapları bozulan uluslararası güç dengeleridir.

Ancak bu deşifrasyona erişmekten yoksun olmakla birlikte, konunun bilgisine haiz devlet bağlantılı özel kuruluşlarca kendisine işin gerçeği anlatılmak istenen Uzan bu önemli bilgiyi elinin tersi ile itip canının acısıyla ğtek hedefğ haline getirdiği Erdoğanğa kilitlenmeyi tercih etmiştir. 

Zira can havliyle hareket eden ve o an için sağlıklı analiz yeteneğinden mahrum olan Uzan, piyasaya sürülen siyasi oyuncuların arkalarındaki taktik hocalarından ziyade fazlasıyla damarına basıp karşısına aldığı Erdoğanğa endekslenmiş ve işte bu nedenle de televizyonlara verdiği ğGel anlaşalım!ğğ mesajları eşliğinde Erdoğanğı uzlaşıya davet etmiştir.

Ve bu mesajlardan bir sonuç çıkmayınca da; Uzanlarğın Erdoğanğa yakın aileler, AKP Malatya ve İstanbul milletvekilleri ile Zapsu üzerinden yürüttükleri uzlaşma arayışları başlamış ancak sorunu ğtamamen duygusal gerekçelerğle çözmek isteyenler de sürece hakim olamadıklarından bir türlü neticeye ulaşılamamıştır.

Neticede ğmilli sermaye olarak görülen Uzanlarğ kamuoyundan, sivil ve askeri bürokrasiden ciddi destek görmelerine rağmen başlarına gelen sorunu doğru analiz edemedikleri için kendilerine verilen bu önemli desteği çözüme çevirememişlerdir.

Vezirken kendi kendini rezil etmek de bu olsa gerek!

Sonuçta Uzanğı mağdur eden Erdoğanğın şahsi ve siyasi stratejileri olmadığı gibi, bizzat kendisi bir ğUzan Mağduruğ haline gelmiş ve kamuoyunda ğStart verdiği siyasi linç kampanyası ile Uzanğı kalleşçe vurmaya çalışan Tayyip!ğ damgası yemiştir.

Kısacası isterse Uzanğı kurtarabileceği düşünülen Erdoğanğın da süreci izlemekten başka yapabileceği birşey yoktur!

Nihayetinde sorunu, doğru yerler ile çözmeyi denemek yerine perde arkası İsrail, ABD ve İngiltere olan adreslere (kendisini vuranlar listesine dahil olana adresler) yönelen Uzanlar; kendi geleceklerini altüst eden süreci, takip ettikleri yanlış stratejiler sebebiyle bizzat kendileri bu problematik noktaya getirmişlerdir...

Ancak Uzanlar ile ilgili son söz şudur ki; ğUzan Olayığ AKP İktidarığnın çok dominant başlamasını sağladığı gibi çok kolay dağılmasına da neden olabilecek türden basit ve etkili bir ğeko-politik bombağdır!

Ne var ki; aslında Tayyip değil, onun arkasındakiler ve çıkar hesapları bozulan bir çok uluslararası güç dengesinden tokat yiyerek şaşkına çevrilen Uzanlarğın eskiden izledikleri astratejik metodlardan vazgeçerek ellerindeki kozu maksimize edecek sağlıklı stratejilerle yol almaları başarmaları için temel bir zorunluluk halini almıştır. Ayrıca Uzan Olayı, bir kez daha ğDevrimler önce çocuklarını yer!ğ yargısının gerçekliğine de dikkat çeken bir konu olmuştur...

----------


## atoybil

58. Hükümet 
ve 
Bir Meclis Kazası; 1 Mart Tezkeresi

Sonuçta GPğnin sahalara indiği süreç de dahil olmak üzere yaklaşık 1.5 yıl süren iyi bir hazırlık dönemiyle seçime hazır hale gelen oluşum; daha sonra süreci ğİntihar ettik!ğğ diyerek yorumlayan Ecevit başkanlığındaki 57. Hükümetğe yapılan tacizlerin akabinde gerçekleştirilen ve katılım oranı % 79.10 gibi hayli düşük bir oran olan 3 Kasım 2002 Erken Genel Seçimleri ile bu süreçte siyasete atılarak bir çok siyasi partiden aldığı oylarla bu partileri baraj altında bırakan Genç Partiğnin istemeden de olsa verdiği ğdolaylı destekğin de etkisiyle 4 Kasım 2002 Sabahı % 34.43ğlük oy oranı ile tek başına iktidar koltuğuna oturmuş ve ğKüresel Tefecilerin Türkiye Temsilcisiğ yani kulu, Başbakan Erdoğan olmuştur. 

Ancak 365 milletvekili ile Anayasağyı değiştirebilecek bir çoğunluk gücüyle T.B.M.M.ğye giren AKPğnin genel başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğken; 18 Kasım 2002ğde kurulan 58. Hükümetğin başbakanı, yargısal süreçten doğan engeller sebebiyle Abdullah Gül olmuş fakat 14 Mart 2003ğe kadar görev yapan bu hükümet içinde hiçbir resmi sıfat ve yetkisi olmayan Erdoğan, devlet başkanı edasıyla yurtdışına yaptığı ziyaretler ile dikkat çekmiştir.

Küresel Tefeciler İle Tayyipğin
Türk ğ ABD Savaşı üıkarma Hazırlıkları

516 milletvekilinin oy kullandığı ve 170 red oyuna karşın 346 kabul oyu alınan güvenoylamasının akabinde 23 Kasım 2002 Tarihiğnde Başbakan Abdullah Gül tarafından Meclis Genel Kuruluğnda okunan program ile göreve başlayan 58. Hükümet; programda da belirtildiği üzere Avrupa Birliğiğne tam üyelik, ekonomik istikrar, yolsuzluk ve yoksullukla mücadele, temel hak ve özgürlüklerin sağlanması ile devletin küçültülmesini ğöncelikli hedeflerğ olarak belirlemiş ve Acil Eylem Planığna start vermiştir.

İlk icraatlardan biri olarak bakanlık sayısını 33ğten 25ğe düşüren 58. Hükümetğin icraat süresi içindeki en önemli gelişme ise; şüphesiz 1 Mart 2003 tarihli tezkere olmuştur.

Irakğı işgal etmeye hazırlanan ABDğnin Türkiyeğnin hava sahasını ile topraklarını kullanma ve hatta askeri desteğini de isteme yönündeki önemli talebi, teklif edilen maddi yardıma rağmen bir meclis kazasına uğrayarak reddedilmiş ve hal böyle olunca da AKP Hükümetiğnin ABD ile olan ilişkileri bozulmuştur.

Zira onca hazırlık ve ğküresel destekğ ile dünya piyasalarına servis edilen AKP Hükümetiğnin Türkiyeğye bir Kürt faturası kesmek için siyonist cunta tarafından kurgulanan bu beceriksizliği güya ABD tarafından hiç hoş görülmemiş ve Erdoğanğa adeta ğSana yapılan küresel yatırımın karşılığını böylesi bir durumda alamayacaksak ne zaman alacağız!ğ denerek 4 Temmuz 2003ğte Süleymaniyeğde yaşanan üuval Olayı ile yavaş yavaş Türkiyeğnin kulağı çekilmeye başlamıştır.

Bu kulak çekme işleminden en çok nasiplenen ise TSK olmuş ve bu sonuç da, Süleymaniye Olayığnın tamamen Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğni bitirme amaçlı bir psikolojik operasyon olduğunu gözler önüne sermiştir. 

Aslında itaatte kusur etmediği ğküresel amcalarğın talimatlarına uygun hareket eden Erdoğan, Tezkereğnin geçebilmesi için elinden geleni yapmış ancak kamuoyunun da son derece hassas olduğu konu, Meclis engeline takılmıştır. 

Neticede bu nokta, ğküresel tefecilerğin çıkarının maksimum olduğu noktadır! üünkü ABD ile Türkiyeğyi savaştırmak isteyen küresel tefeciler aradıkları kozu Recep Tayyip Erdoğan vasıtası ile ABDğye ikram etmişlerdir.

Ve belki de bugün ABDğnin Irakğta yaşadığı zorlanmanın tetikleyici unsurlarından biri olarak sayılabilecek red kararının akabinde, ABDğnin bağımsızlık günü olan 4 Temmuzğda Irakğın Kuzeyiğndeki Süleymaniye Kentiğnde 100 kişilik bir ABD Birliği Kerküklü Talabani Peşmergeleriğnin de katılımıyla Türkiyeğnin üzel Tim Bürosuğnu basarak burada görevli 3 subay ve 8 astsubayı gözaltına almış ve başlarına çuval geçirerek Bağdatğa götürmüştür.


üuval Olayı 

üzkökğü İstifaya Zorlamak İçin miydi?

( O dönemki AKP Kulisleri ise daha ilginç bilgiler vermektedir. Bir çok AKPğli milletvekili, bu olayın Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkökğü istifa ettirip Yaşar Büyükanıtğın Genelkurmay Başkanlığığna gelişini ve orada kalış sürecini arttırmaya yönelik olduğunu ve olayın planlayıcılarının Zapsu, başbakan, dış işleri bakanı ile bazı emekli ve muvazzaf paşalar olduğunu iddia etmekteydiler. 

Zira her ne kadar üzkök ile Tayyipğin ilişkileri ğşiir gibi!ğğ diye nitelense de, Kanarya Kardeşliği daha ağır basıyordu!

AKPğli milletvekillerinden Tayyipğe yakın olanların anlattığı bu senaryonun dikkate alınması durumunda, Genelkurmayğın tutumu da dahil bugünkü bir çok olay daha net anlaşılabilir bir hale gelmektedir. ) 

Sonuçta başlarına çuval geçirilen, tokatlanan ve hakarete uğrayan 11 askeri görevli 57 saat sonra serbest bırakılmış ancak Türk Tarihiğnde eşi benzeri görülmedik bu uygulama tüm Türk Milletiğni öfkeye boğarken; sıcağı sıcağına kendilerine mikrofon uzatılan hükümet üyeleri ğbirbirinden farklı açıklamalarğ yaparak kaygı sınırı had safhaya varan Türk Milletiğni iyice çileden çıkarmışlardır.

Cevap Arayan Soru;

ğüuvalğdan Sonra Genelkurmayğda Neden İstifa Olmadı?ğ

Konunun en hassas noktalarından bir diğeri ise Genelkurmay Başkanığnı ve kuvvet komutanlarının tutumudur. 

Söz konusu olay bir Batı ülkesinde meydana gelse, başta Genelkurmay Başkanı olmak üzere bu olaydan 1. ve 2. derecede mesul olan tüm subay ve paşalar şüphesiz istifa ederlerdi!

Ancak Türkiyeğde ise konu pişkinliğe vurularak geçiştirilmiştir...

Tayyipğin Can Simidi; 

9 Mart Seçimleri

12 Aralık 1997ğde Siirtğte okunan ve Erdoğanğı siyasi yasaklı hale getiren şiirin rövanşı 3 Kasım 2002ğde Siirtğin Pervari İlçesiğne bağlı Doğan Köyüğnde yapılan seçimlerin YSK tarafından iptal edilip 9 Mart 2003 Siirt Seçimleriğnin gerçekleştirilmesi ile alınmıştır.

Zira Erdoğan; 17, 18 ve 19 noğlu sandık kurullarının usulünce oluşturulmadığı ve bir sandığın da kırıldığı tespit edilerek yenilenmesine karar verilen 9 Mart Seçimiğnin sonuçlarını ğşiir gibi!ğ misillemesiyle değerlendirmiş ve kimse de çıkıp ğNeden seçimleri yenilenecek bir bölge icad edilmeye çalışılıyor? DEHAPğın teşkilatlanmasını tamamlanmış gibi göstererek girdiği ve büyük bir kesimin oylamaya katılmadığı 3 Kasım Seçimleri başlıbaşına adaletsiz bir seçim değil mi?ğ diye sormamıştır. 

Tarihi önce 9 şubat olarak belirlenip daha sonra 9 Martğa kaydırılan seçimlerde ikinci bir ilginç gelişme daha yaşanmış ve AKP Siirt Milletvekili Mervan Gül yinelenecek seçim arifesinde adaylıktan çekilerek yerini Erdoğanğa bırakmıştır. 

Ve hal böyle olunca da YSK tarafından adaylığı onaylanarak eşinin memleketi olan Siirtğten milletvekili seçilen Erdoğanğa başbakanlık yolu açılmıştır.

üiçeği burnunda vekil Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın 11 Martğta T.B.M.M.ğde içtiği andın akabinde ise Başbakan Gül 58. Hükümetğin istifasını sunarak 14 Mart 2003 Tarihi itibariyle kurulan Erdoğanğın başbakanlığındaki 59. Hükümetğe giden yolu açmıştır. 

( İşin ilginci Siyonist 28 şubat Süreciğnde aynı değişimi Erbakan üiller ile yapmak istemiş ama izin verilmemişti. Herkes Türkiyeğdeki hukuki rezalet dizisini gıkını çıkartmadan izleyerek bugünkü feci tablonun oluşumuna katkı sağlamıştı! )

Koltuk Uğruna 

ülkeyi ğSiyonizmğe Kurban Veren Bir Başbakan;

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan
Ve ğSiyon Merkezli Küresel Krallıkğa giden yolda Erdoğanğı yıllar önce keşfederek aracı kılanların sağladığı ğbelirleyici destekğ sonuçta meyvesini vermiş ve siyasi yasaklı Erdoğan ğTürkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin başbakanığ olma sıfatına sahip olabilmiştir.

Erdoğanğın başbakanlığındaki 59. Hükümetğin programı 19 Mart 2003ğte Meclis Genel Kuruluğnda okunmuş ve 23 Mart 2003ğte yapılan güven oylaması ile de 162 red oyuna karşın 350 kabul oyu ile güven oyu alınmıştır. 

Ancak Erdoğanğın başbakanlığı boyunca yaptığı en önemli iş; sırtını ğküresel güç odaklarının tefecisi olan IMFğe dayayarak, Türkiyeğyi ğbilinçliğ olarak ABğnin önüne itekleyip ğOrta Doğuğdaki küresel dengelerği gözetmeye çalışanların verdiği talimatlara sıkı sıkıya tutunarak verilen telafisi imkansız tavizler ile ülkeyi geri dönüşü mümkün olmayan açmazlara sürüklemek olmuştur. 

Erdoğan bu süreç içinde ne ABDğnin neden Türkiyeğnin AB sürecini desteklediğine kafa yormuş, ne de Büyük Orta Doğu Projesiğnin pazarlamacılığını kabul ederek Türkiyeğyi hangi pozisyona sürüklediğini idrak edebilmiştir...

Zaten kendisinin bu işlere çok fazla kafa yorup işleri zorlaştırmaması gerektiğinden ara ara bebeğe uyanmaması için küresel enjeksiyonlar yapılması da küresel bir adet haline getirilmiştir.

TSKğnın güzide ismi üevik Bir ile birlikte JINSAğdan alınan ödül (üstün hizmet madalyas&#305 ise bunlardan yalnızca biri...

Ve son enjeksiyonlardan biri ise ilginç bir adresten! 

Zira Eski ABD Başkanı Bill Clintonğun ğyoksullukla mücadele, dinlerin barışa hizmet etmesi, sağlıklı bir çevre ve iyi yönetişimğğ hedefiyle başlattığı Clinton Global Girişimiğnin önderleri arasına Erdoğan da dahil edilmiş durumda.

ğKüresel Amcalarğğın Clinton aracılığıyla verdiği bu gaz ile biraz daha motive olup kendisinin verdiği daveti kabul eden ğTürkiyeğğ Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan; 15 - 17 Eylül 2005 tarihlerinde Newyorkğta bu projenin dünyaya duyurulacağı ve çalışma alanlarının somutlaştırılacağı açılış toplantısında hazır bulunacak.

Aynı safta yer alacağı diğer önderler arasında ise kimler yok ki!

Zira toplantıya Erdoğanğın yanı sıra,
Â· BM Genel Sekreteri Kofi Annan, 
Â· Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Jacques Chirac,
Â· İngiltere Başbakanı Tony Blair, 
Â· ürdün Kralı Abdullah, 
Â· Dominik Cumhuriyeti Devlet Başkanı Leonel Fernandez Reya, 
Â· Rwanda Devlet Başkanı Paul Kagame, 
Â· Nijerya Devlet Başkanı Olesegun Obasanjo, 
Â· İsrail Başbakan Yardımcısı şimon Peres, 
Â· ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza Rice, 
Â· Eski ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Al Gore, 
Â· Kaliforniya Valisi Arnold Schwarzenegger, 
Â· Açık Toplum Enstitüsü Başkanı George Soros 
Â· ve ünlü medya patronu Rupert Murdoch gibi isimler katılacak. 

Her katılımcının spesifik bir alanda liderlik rolü üstlenmesi kararlaştırılacak olan ve William J. Clinton Vakfı öncülüğünde gerçekleştirilen girişimin bu açılış toplantısının yapılacağı tarih ise Birleşmiş Milletler (BM) Genel Kuruluğnun New Yorkğtaki Milenyum Zirvesi ile eşzamanlı olacakğ

Kısacası Erdoğanğdaki şu meşhur ğküresel cevherği keşfedip futbol sahaların bu yetenekli oyuncusunu ğKüresel Takımğa transfer edenler gerçekten de iyi çalışıyorğ

Aman fazla ses çıkartmayalım, bebek uyanmasın!
Türkiyeğyi ABğye Kilitleyen AKP Hükümeti
ve 
ABDğnin AB Stratejisi

Göreve gelir gelmez 58. Hükümet Dönemiğnde 33ğten 25ğe düşürülen bakanlık sayısını 23ğe indiren 59. Hükümetğin yüklendiği noktaların en başında, şüphesiz devamı olduğu 58. Hükümet Dönemiğnde başlangıç yapılan AB Süreci yer almıştır.

Sonuçta yıllar Erdoğan ve yakın çevresi üzerinde oldukça etkili olmuş ve yıllar önce ısrarla karşı çıkılan AB üyeliği artık başbakan ve ekibinin asli amacı haline gelmiştir...

ğTürkiyeğnin AB üyeliğiğğni Destekleyen ABD,

Yine ğİyi Polisğği Oynuyor!

Her ne kadar Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin geleceği ellerinde olan kabine üyelerinin çoğunluğu bu iki sürecin birbirinden bağımsız olduğu yanılgısına kapılarak konu üzerinde ahkam kesme yoluna gitseler de; Türkiyeğnin AB Süreciğne doğru iteklenerek süreç içinde sürekli yara alması yine ğküresel güç merkeziğğnin kontrollü stratejilerinden biridir. 

Bu görüşü fazla uçuk bulanların ise; ğküresel stratejilerğğin en etkin yönlendiricilerinden biri olan CFR (Council Of Foreign Relations ğ Dış İlişkiler Konseyi) üyesi siyonist teorisyen Zbigniew Brzezinskiğnin 1990ğlı yıllarda Barselonağda yaptığı bir konuşmaya kulak vermeleri yeterli olacaktır.

Batı Medeniyetiğnin fikir babaları arasında yer alan Brzezinski, konuşmasının büyük bölümünde Türkiyeğnin gelecek yüzyıldaki stratejik önemine vurgu yapmış ve dengelerdeki önemli rolüne dikkat çekmiştir. 

Siyonist teorisyenin en önemli açıklamalarını ise Avrupalılarğa hitaben yaptığı şu konuşma oluşturmaktadır;

ğEğer aklınız varsa, Türkiyeğyi dışarıda bırakmak yerine yanınıza alırsınız. Türkiyeğnin AB çatısı altına girmesi sizin menfaatinizedir. 

Ama bunu yapmazsanız Türkiyeğnin alternatifleri çoktur. Türkiye sizsiz daha kuvvetlidir ve daha büyük işler yapabilir!ğğ 

Brzezinski elbette Türkiyeğnin yetenekleri konusunda yaptığı açıklamalarda samimidir. Ancak Avrupağya ğAklınız varsa bu Türkiyeğyi boş bırakmazsınız!ğğ demesindeki gaye ise tamamıyla farklıdır! 

Zira Türkiye; en son olarak Genişletilmiş Orta Doğu ve Kuzey Afrika Projesi adını alan Büyük Orta Doğu Projesiğnin gerçekleşebilmesi noktasında çok önemli ve ayırıcı niteliklere haiz bir ülke konumundadır.

Dolayısıyla Türkiyeğyi fazla toz kaldırmadan istenilen kıvama getirip ğaracığğ olarak kullanmak da ABDğnin Türkiye ile ilgili en net stratejisiğdir.

Peki, ABDğnin başını çekiyor göründüğü İsrail - ABD ve İngiltere şeklinde sıralanan Muhteşem üçlü; Türkiyeğye ğBOPğun pazarlamacılığığğnı ihale edip, projenin Orta Doğu Coğrafyasığna estetik bir geçiş ile monte edilebilmesi adına Türkiye üzerinden planlar yaparken, Türkiyeğnin kendi gardını almak adına esaslı adımlar atması nasıl engellenebilecektir? 

Nitekim Türkiye yine 90ğlı yıllar itibariyle ğSakıncalı Erbakan Hükümetiğnin öncülüğünde D - 8 gibi ğküresel hesaplarğğ açısından son derece ğtehlikeliğğ işlere kalkışmamış mıdır? Kalkışmıştır! 

Dolayısıyla Türkiyeğnin boyundan büyük bazı işlere kalkışmaması için onun eline tıpkı ğAB oyuncağığğ gibi tüm dikkat ve enerjisini kilitleyeceği bir oyuncak verilerek Orta Doğu Coğrafyasığna döşenecek küresel halının ebatları genişletilmeye çalışılmalıdır.

Ve Brzezinski; elini ateşe vurmak yerine ğuzaktan kumandağğ ile hareket etmeyi bir ğdevlet stratejisiğğ haline getiren ABDğnin devamlı ğiyi polisğği oynamasını salık vermekte; Avrupağnın iyiliğini düşünen bir ABD imajının çizilmesine de aracılık etmektedir. 

Sonuçta nasıl olsa AB ve Türkiye birbirleri ile oyalanıp karşılıklı pazarlıklarla vakit tüketirken ğküresel planlarğğ yerinde saymayacak ve hızla yol katedilerek ğOrta Doğu Coğrafyasığnın İsrailleştirilmesi Projesiğğ vizyona koyulacaktır. 

Brzezinski çok iyi bilmektedir ki; Orta Doğu Coğrafyasığna hakim olunmaksızın küresel bir güç olabilmek ve bu pozisyonu devam ettirebilmek söz konusu değildir. Zira petrol ve doğalgaz başta olmak üzere tüketilmemiş tüm yaşam kaynakları bu coğrafya üzerinde bulunmaktadır. 

Dolayısıyla ğsiyonist politikalar ile yol alan küresel tefecilerğğ saman altından su yürüterek bu coğrafyaya sızmayı bir başardı mı tüm senaryo bir anda çözülecek ve o ğBakın biz sizin iyiliğinizi düşünüyoruz! Türkiye sizin işiniz yarar. Alın bu yetenekli çocuğu yanınıza!ğğ denilen Avrupa da, ğBak gel sana stratejik ortak olalım diyorum! Kıymetini bil!ğğ mesajı verilen Türkiye de küresel güçlerin kucağına düşecektir.

Ve sonucunda ise, yorgan gidecek, kavga da bitecektir...
***
Dikkatleri ABğye kilitleyerek Türkiyeğyi bir çok açıdan hareketsiz hale getirme stratejisinin aynı noktalara işaret eden bir başka okuması ise; 17 Aralıkğta vizyona koyulan ğtarih verir gibi yapma ilüzyonuğnun hemen öncesinde POSTACI Dergisiğnin Ekim Sayısığnda yayınlanmıştır.

Ve işte söz konusu analizden en net yorumlar;

ğABD ile AB, Türkiye üzerine anlaştı!ğ

Bu anlaşmanın diplomasi kulislerine sızan maddeleri şöyle sıralanıyor:

Â· AB, Türkiyeğyi üyelik süreci ile oyalayacak ve dikkatini sürekli 

ABğye odaklayacak!

Â· Türkiyeğnin Orta Doğuğya yönelik her açılımı AB tarafından Batığya yöneltilecek. Türkiyeğnin Orta Doğu ve Kafkaslarğla olan ilişkisi minimum noktada tutulacak!

Â· ABD ve AB; ğRusya, İran ve Türkiyeğnin birlikteliğini engellemek için işbirliği içinde olacak, birlikte hareket edecek!

Â· AB, Türkiyeğyi üyelik için onurlandıracak ama ğtam üyelikğ kapısını aralayarak, dönülemez süreçlere girilmesine sebep olmayacak! 

Â· AB, Türkiyeğnin üyeliğini 10 temel şarta bağlayacak!

1) Türkiye, Fıratğın doğusunda bir Kürdistan Devletiğnin varlığını kesin olarak kabul edecek!

2) Hatayğın, Adanağnın ve Mersinğin self-determinasyon haklarını tanıyacak!

3) ğRum Patriğiğnin Ekümenikliğiğni tanıyacak!

4) Ermeni Soykırımığnı tanıyarak mağdur Ermenilerğe ya da Ermenistanğa tazminat ödenmesini kabul edecek!

5) ğLaiklikğte ısrarcı olmayacak. Eğer bir din adamı kalkar da ğhalifelikğ ilan ederse müdahale etmeyecek!

6) Türkiyeğnin belediyeler tarafından yönetilmesi yönündeki tüm yasal hazırlıkları yapacak!

7) Tapu kadastro kanunu yeniden düzenlenecek!

8) İslam baskı altına alınacak!

9) Türklük baskı altında tutulacak!

10)Anayasa, ğfedaralizme açıkğ hale getirelecek!

Â· AB üyeliği ile Türk Sitemiğnin çözülmesi sağlanacak. Türk Devletiğnin Atatürkçülük, üniter devlet, üniter millet gibi kavramları terketmesi için zorlanacak!
Â· AB, Türkiye ile Orta Doğu ve Kafkaslarğa yönelik operasyon için çalışmayacak!

Â· AB, anlaşmayı bozarsa, ABD, Almanyağnın Doğu Anadolu, Fransağnın Güney Anadoluğdaki çıkar bölgelerini tanımayacak!

Â· Rusya ve Türkiyeğdeki Avrasyacılık akımı ğİsrail, Türkiye, Rusyağ ekseni üzerine oturtularak İsrail tarafından kontrol edilecek!

Nihayetinde POSTACIğnın net analiziyle daha da berraklaşan tablo göstermektedir ki; AB Süreci, Türkiyeğnin enerjisini tek bir noktada toplayan bir mıknatıstan ve Türkiyeğnin özellikle de Orta Doğu Coğrafyasığnda yapacağı açılımları engelleyen bir uluslararası setten başka birşey değildir! 

Aslında bir ğöğütücüğ olan ABğnin dikenli bahçesinde oynatılan Türkiye; artık dünya üzerinde izlenen politikaların kendi tarihindeki adalet üzere yürütülmediğini kabul ederek, milli güvenliğini gözeten ve çok boyutlu bir strateji ile hareket etme başarısını sergileyebilen bir siyasi irade ile yol almalıdır!

ğMuhteşem üçlüğğnün Yemlediği AKP
ve

Havanda Su Döven Türkiye

İşte bu temel küresel taktikler eşliğinde verilen ğsözde destekğğ ile ABğnin önüne iteklenen Türkiye; kendisini ğiktidar koltuğuğğ ile onurlandıran ğküresel amcalarğğın sözünden çıkmayan Erdoğan başkanlığındaki hükümetin öncülüğünde böylesi bir küresel senaryonun oyuncağı edilmektedir!

Elde edilen neticeler ise; 

alınmayan tarih üzerinden şov yapmak,

- milletin yüreğini ağzına getirecek astratejik hamlelerle Kıbrısğı oyuncak etmek ve Rumlarğı üste para vererek bağışlamak, 

- Rum ve Ermenilerği zamanında karşımıza geçip lafını etmeye cesaret edemedikleri asılsız iddialar üzerinden tepemize çıkartmak, 

- ve Gümrük Birliği gibi bir yükü, imza koyulan Ek Protokol ile ABğye alınırken gıkımızı çıkaramadığımız GKRY (Güney Kıbrıs Rum Yönetimi) dahil tüm yeni AB üyeleri için genişletmek,

- ve ABğye cici görünmek adına Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devltiğnin bağımsızlık garantisi olan TSKğyı pasifize etmek olmuştur.

ğTanımadık kiğğ!

Tüm bu apaçık neticelere rağmen ğucu açıkğğ şeklinde nitelenen ve bile bile lades mantığı ile sürdürülen görüşmeler çerçevesinde İstanbulğu fetheden Fatih Sultan Mehmet havası ile ortalarda salınan Erdoğan ve ekibi; ilginçtir, başmüzakerecinin, ekonomideki dehasını tefeci IMFğin papağanlığını yapmak noktasındaki üstün başarısı ile kanıtlayan Ekonomi Bakanı Ali Babacan olarak belirlenmesinden sonra bir türlü heyeti oluşturamamışlar ve bir de üstüne üstlük AB Genel Sekreteri Murat Sungarğın da istifası ile karşılaşmışlardır.

Ve 3 Ekimğde başlanacak olan müzakereler için temel koşul olarak öne sürülen Ek Protokolğe imza koyarak hiçbirşey almaksızın Avrupağnın pazarı olma stratejisini sürdüren AKP Hükümeti; ayrıca bu süreç içinde ğkendi konuşup kendi dinlemeğğ yönündeki hamlelerine de ağırlık vermiştir.

Zira Ek Protokolğün imzalanması adımınında basına yansıyan en önemli nokta verilen karşılıksız tavizlerin yorumu değil, Güney Kıbrıs Rum Yönetimiğnin tanınmaması noktasındaki ğgörüş beyanığğ olmuştur.

Evet bu sadece bir görüş beyanıdır, zira basında kocaman kocaman başlıklarla ğtarihi şerhğğ diye geçen husus şerh merh değil; AKP Hükümetiğnin Ek Protokol ile ilgisi olmayan bir metin aracılığıyla yayınladığı bir kanaatten ibarettir. Yani sözü edilen bu ğtanımamağğ hususunun altına karşı taraf tarafından ne bir imza atılmış, ne de metin karşılıklı bir anlaşma niteliğinde olan Ek Protokol içinde yayınlanmıştır. 

Sonuçta AKP Hükümeti, sadece hayli hassas bir nokta olan Kıbrıs konusunda attığı bu cüretkar tavrın günahını çıkarabilmek adına kamuoyunun önüne bir yem atmıştır. 

ğAcımadı ki! Acımadı ki!ğğ diye ortalarda gezip canının acısını yenmeye çalışan çocuk misali Türkiye de bu dahiyane keşiflerin sahibi olan AKP Hükümeti sayesinde hem Güney Kıbrıs Rum Yönetimiğni Gümrük Birliği kapsamına almış, hem de ğTanımadık ki! Tanımadık ki!ğğ diyerek kendi kendine konuşup kendi kendine dinleyen bir ülke fotoğrafına sürüklenmiştir. 

Konu ile ilgili olarak yabancı basının yorumları ise çok daha vahim olmuştur. Zira yabancı basın doğal olarak Türkiyeğnin verdiği ödünleri değil, sözde Türkiyeğye verilen ödünleri gündeme taşımış ve bugüne kadar hiçbir ülkeye gösterilmeyen kolaylığın Türkiyeğye gösterildiği savını ortaya atmıştır.

Berliner Zeitungğun ğTürkiyeğye Verilen Tavizlerğğ başlığı ve Rolan Heine imzasıyla yayınlanan yorumu buna iyi bir örnek teşkil etmektedir. Zira yorumda ğBaskıcı Kürt Politikası ve Ermenilerğe karşı gerçekleştirilen soykırımın inkarı ile çok geniş insan hakları ihlallerinde bulunan Türkiyeğye fazlasıyla müsamaha gösteriliyor!ğğ denilmektedir. 

Satın ülkenizi!

Batı Heykelinizi Diksin!

GKRY (Güney Kıbrıs Rum Yönetimi)ğnin Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti olarak tanınıp KKTCğnin (Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti) defterinin dürülmesinden çok memnun olan AB ve ABD; Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğı göklere çıkartmakta ve böylelikle ğsaygınğğ başbakanın Kuzey Kıbrısğı satışı ve Türkiyeğnin tarihi kazanımlarını yok edişi kamufle edilmektedir.

Konunun bir diğer ilginç yanı ise; ğküresel tefecilerğğin diğer siyasi veletleri, Batığnın olası desteğini kaybetmemek için tepkilerini yarım ağızla ortaya koymaktadırlar.

Medyadaki ğsözde aydın tayfağğnın köşeyazarlığı yapan mensupları ise; yine ğküresel tefecilerğğden aferin alabilmek için insanı iğrendirecek bir yaltaklanma profili çizmek ve işbirlikçilerini taçlandırıp, Kıbrısğın satışını Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğı alkışlayarak kutlamakla meşguldürler.

Tayyipğin Velinimetleri Abramowitz ve Grossmanğdan

AB Yoluğndaki Türkiyeğye ğKüresel üğütlerğğ

Erdoğanğdaki ğküresel cevherğği çok eski yıllarda keşfederek ona ğSiyon Merkezli Küresel Krallıkğğa giden yolda etkin bir rol biçen eski ABD Ankara büyükelçileri Abramowitz ve Grossmanğın AB Yoluğndaki Türkiyeğye verdikleri öğütler yine AB Süreci ile ğküresel senaryoğğ arasındaki ince senkronizasyonu göremeyenlere iyi bir seyir imkanı sunuyor...

Tayyipğin ilk keşfedicisi olan ünlü küresel deha Morton Abramowitzğin geçtiğimiz günlerde Wall Street Journalğde ğTürkiye Kavşaktağğ başlığıyla yayınlanan makalesi ise söz konusu seyrin en önemli parçalarından biri.

Makale boyunca Erdoğanğın icraatlarını öven Abramowitz, yine de Türkiyeğnin önünde üç büyük çukurun olduğunu ifade ediyor. 

İlki malum AB meselesi. İkincisi Kıbrıs ve bir diğeri de Irakğın getirdiği belirsizlikler ile Suriyeğye ilişkin Türk ğ Amerikan İlişkileri.

ğYaniğğ diyor M. Abramowitz; ğEğer bu konularda ödevlerinizi ihmal eder de yanlış yollara saparsanız, kendinizi çukurun dibinde buluverirsiniz!ğğ O çukur da Arjantin mi olur artık, yoksa başka bir yer mi, bilinmez!

Ayrıca bir konuda daha parmak sallamayı ihmal etmiyor Abramowitz. O da askerin hükümetin gücünü sınırlaması meselesi. 

Eğer asker hükümetin gücünü sınırlamaya devam ederse; (ki aslında yaşanan tam tersi) Türkiyeğnin AB çabaları kaçınılmaz olarak erir ve AKP ile asker arasında çatışma yaşanabilir (mi&#351 ...

Anlaşılan MGKğnın sivilleştirilmesi çalışmalarıyla başlatılıp Genelkurmayğın Milli Savunma Bakanlığığna bağlanma girişimleri ile sürdürülen ve sonunda Tayyipğin görevlendirdiği bölücü milletvekillerince sürekli aşağılanır hale getirilen TSKğyı pasifize etme operasyonu Abramowitzği henüz tatmin edebilmiş değil...

Tayyipğin küresel yaratıcıları arasında önemli yere sahip olanlardan biri olan Marc Grossman ise yine geçtiğimiz günlerde ulusal basında boy gösteren isimlerden biriydi.

Abramowitz gibi mütemadiyen AKP icraatlarını öven Grossman, Refah ğ Yol Dönemiğnin ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi olması hasebiyle Fırtınalı 28 şubat Günleriğni değerlendirerek ğErbakan Hükümetiğnin devrilmesi konusunda bir etkiniz oldu mu?ğğ sualiyle karşılaştığında da doğal olarak ğOlmadı.ğğ deyip geçiyor. 

Ancak Türkiyeğdeki sürecin o yıllara nazaran çok daha iyiye gittiğinin altını çizen eski büyükelçi, Erdoğanğın çalışmalarını taktir ettiğini dile getirmeden de edemiyor.

Ona göre Erdoğanğın öncelikli hedef olarak ğABğye tam üyelikğği belirlemesi ve bu yolda savaşması taktir edilesi bir durum. Ayrıca Kıbrısğın Kuzeyiğndeki halkı Annan Planığna destek vermeye davet etmesi de yine öyle.

Ve Erdoğanğın Grossmanğdan aldığı küresel bonusların en önemlisi ise; şu brüt 7, net 5 dakika süren ABD teması esnasındaki tutumu ile ilgili.

Ne de olsa karısını en çok, daha az konuşma imkanı bulabildiği şubat Ayığnda seven Temel misali; ABD için en iyi devlet başkanı, en az konuşan ve en çok itaat edenidir!

Erdoğanğın o kısa süre içerisinde edebildiği tek söz; Türkiyeğnin Büyük Orta Doğu Projesiğne destek vermeyi kabul ettiği yönündeki açıklama olmuş ve zor bela randevu alınan görüşme esnasında Türkiyeğnin güvenliği açısından son derece sıcak gelişmelerin yaşandığı Irak, Kıbrıs, Ermenistan ve buna benzer hususlarla ilgili hiçbir nokta konuşulamamıştır.

Sayın Grossmanğın beğendiği nokta da bu olsa gerek

Zira Grossman verdiği röportajda Erdoğanğın ğTürkiye - ABD ilişkisinden yana konuşup ğStratejik ortak olmamız gerek!ğğ yönünde bir açılım sergilemesiğğni çok olumlu bulduğunu söylemiş ve Türkiyeğnin iyi bir geleceğe sahip olabilmesi için iyi ilişkiler içinde bulunması gereken üç önemli adresi de şöyle özetlemiştir; AB, ABD ve İsrail... 

İki gün süren röportaj dizisinin finali ise; yine ABDğnin AB ğ Türkiye noktasındaki temel stratejisini doğrular nitelikte.

Zira Grossman, ğTürkiye laik, demokratik ve aynı zamanda Müslüman olabilme deneyini başaracak. Bunun imkansız olduğu söylenemeyecek. Bu Türkiyeğnin tarihi ve kozmik görevidir.ğğ deyip Türkiyeğyi övdükten sonra neden Türkiyeğnin AB üyeliğine destek oldukları sorulduğunda da anlatmaya alışkın olduğu ğdemokrasi masalığğna başlıyor. 

Ve final ise en önemli nokta! Zira eğer Türkiyeğnin AB serüveni hayal kırıklığı ile sonuçlanır da Avrupa Birliği Türkiyeğyi kabul etmezse görevin ABDğye düşeceğini ve ABDğnin Türkiyeğye kucak açacağını ifade ediyor.

Grossmanğa göre Türkiye hedefsiz kalıp yalpalamaması gereken bir ülke ve ona göre bunu AB yapmazsa ABD yapmalı!

Sonuçta bizzat tarihe yön vermiş bir imparatorluktan gelen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti gibi bir devlet, ğküresel hesap uzmanlarığğnın peşine takılarak vatan yerine kendi hırslarını gözeten bir hükümet ile yönetilince ülkenin böylesi durumlara düşmesi de bir hayli doğal...

Ancak burada ilginç olan, Genelkurmayğın tehdit algılamaları ve güvenlik politikaları ile ilgili tutumudur. 

Zira Genelkurmay, AKPğnin yaptıklarının milyarda birini yapmayan ve bizatihi bu yüzden cezalandırılan RPğyi kapatıp Erbakanğı tamamıyla saha dışına iterken, Erdoğanğa hiçbir şekilde ilişmemektedir.

Ve ğBunun sebebi nedir?ğğ diye sorulunca da, Erbakan ve RPğnin, DYP ile de üillerğin suçları ortaya çıkıyor. Bu suç ise ğküresel tefecilerğğe kulluk etmemek! 

Acaba AKPğnin bugünkü icraatlarının sonuçları Genelkurmay tarafından nasıl değerlendirilmektedir? 

İşte bu sorunun cevabı, konunun mihenk noktası.... 

AB İle üarşafa Dolandırılan Türkiyeğye

Bir Tokat da Kuzey Irakğtan

AB sürecinde hırpalanarak bitkin düşürülemeye çalışılan Türkiyeğnin AKP Hükümetiğnin kılavuzluğunda sürüklendiği bir başka batak ise şüphesiz Kuzey Irak oldu.

Zira 1 Mart Tezkeresiğnin intikamı üuval Olayı ile kalmadı ve o cenahta açılan sıcak cephe, ABDğnin Türkiyeğye komşu olması ile iyice hararetlendi. 

1 Mart Tezkeresiğni reddederek ABDğyi Irak Yoluğnda yalnız bırakan Türkiyeğde her ne hikmetse yine PKK Terörü hortladı ve omuzlara alınan şehit cenazelerinin ardı arkası kesilmemeye başladı.

PKK Bayrağı asan büroların ABD tarafından gözden kaçırılması ile C - 4 ve C - 3 patlayıcılarının ülkeye giriş yapması da cabası! Hem de TSK yetkililerinin uyarıları eşliğinde! 

şaşırtan Aymazlık!

Bu süreçte yaşanan belki de en çarpıcı gelişme ise; bazı paşaların koyun sayısı verir gibi PKKğlı terörist sayısı vererek tehlikeye dikkat çekme çabaları olmuştur. 

Bazı paşaların sözkonusu süreci C ğ 4 gibi mühimmatlar için milimetrik rakamlar vererek tamamlaması ise konunun başka bir boyutunu oluşturmuştur. 

Ve bir diğer husus ise sınırlarımızdan içeri sızan bölücü teröristler konusudur.

Hal böyle olunca da sormak yine farz olmuştur!

Acaba bu sınırları İstanbul Belediye Zabıtası mı koruyor? 

Sayısını verdiğiniz teröristler için neler yaptınız ve kaç tane olduğunu, kaç kilogram ettiğini bildiğiniz patlayıcılar için ne gibi önlemler aldınız?

Ve en ilginç soru ise şu olsa gerek; Vatanın güvenliği bu soruları soran bazı paşalara mı ait?

***
Sonuçta Kuzey Irakğta köşeye sıkıştırılmak istenen Türkiye; bir yandan ğABğye girmek istiyorsunuz ona göre! Sakın yanlış haraket etmeyin, cici olun!ğğ uyarıları ile hareketsiz bırakılmaya çalışılırken, diğer yandan da milli güvenliğini tehlikeye sokan PKK Terörü ile mücadelede net bir strateji üzerinden gidip başarılı olmak zorunluluğu ile başbaşa kalmıştır.

Ancak hükümet ve TSK arasında varılan uzlaşı ile ortaya böylesi net bir terör stratejisi koymak elzem hale gelmişken yıllardan beri bu yolda mücadele veren TSKğnın bir terör tanımının olmadığının ifade edilmesi bir anda kafaları karıştırmış ve toplumsal kitleyi ister istemez bir güven bunalımına sürüklemiştir.

Türkiyeğyi yaratılan bu güvensizlik duygusundan kurtarmanın yolu ise; Erdoğan gibi ğGerekirse Kuzey Irakğa gireriz!ğğ deyip atılan oltaya gelmek değil, ortaya çıkan fotoğrafı gerçekçi, soğukkanlı ve stratejik bir bakış açısıyla değerlendirmektir. 

Zira ABD, zaten o coğrafyada askeri harekatın başarısızlığı anlamında gireceği kadar batağa girmiştir. Ancak Türkiyeğnin böylesi hassas bir noktada bu adımı atma lüksü var mıdır, işte bu çok sağlıklı bir bakış açısıyla değerlendirilmelidir.

Neticede PKKğnın, Irakğa öyle ya da böyle adım atan ABD tarafından desteklendiği son derece aşikardır. O halde böylesi bir durumda Kuzey Irakğa terörün belini kırarak PKKğya ağır darbe indirmek için girecek olan Türkiyeğnin karşısında ABDğyi bulmaması olanaksızdır. Artık kabul edilse de edilmese de Kuzey Irak demek ABD varlığı demektir. 

Ayrıca nasıl olmaktadır da, Saddam zamanında TSKğdan herhangi bir erin önünde titreyen Talabani ve Barzani şimdi Irakğta 100 bin kişilik ağır silahlara, tanklara, yerden havaya füzelere sahip bir ordu ile teçhiz edilmektedir? 

Ve acaba Irakğın şu anki resmi hükümetinin emri altında bulunmakla birlikte ipleri ABDğnin elinde olan bu ordu, Türkiye Kuzey Irakğa girdiğinde nasıl bir pozisyon alacaktır? şüphesiz bu noktaların tekrar tekrar gözden geçirilmesi ve son sistem bir teknoloji ile aylık 5 milyar Dolarğlık bir operasyon bütçesiyle işin içinden çıkamayan ABDğnin durumunun mantık kuralları çerçevesinde değerlendirilmesi gerekmektedir. 

Söz konusu bölgeye ğistikrarğğ yerine 100 bin kişinin ölümüne yol açan bir kaos ortamı, ğdemokrasiğğ yerine de iplerini kendi elinde tuttuğu kukla bir yönetim getiren ABDğnin asıl amacı; tek başına bir güç unsuru olmaktan çıkmış, dolayısıyla kontrol edilmesi kolay ufak ufak ğdevletçiklerğğden müteşekkil hale getirmek istediği Orta Doğu Coğrafyasığnı bir an önce kendi ğküresel hesaplarğğına göre biçimlendirmektir.

ABDğnin bu amaçla karıştırdığı Irakğta Körfez Savaşığndan önce bölgeye hakim tek bir ordu varken, şimdi ise bölgede kuruluş amacı farklı 6 ayrı askeri yapı bulunmaktadır.

Bunlardan ilki; 135 bini ABDğye ait olan 150 binlik koalisyon işgal kuvvetleridir. 

İkincisi; eski Baas Partisi üyeleri, Iraklı aşırı dinciler ve yurt dışından cihat için gelen Direnişçiler Grubuğdur. 

üçüncü grup ise koalisyon kuvvetleri ve NATO tarafından eğitilen 160 bin kişilik bağımsız operasyon yeteneğinden yoksun Irak Güvenlik Birlikleriğdir.

Dördüncüsü, Barzaniğye bağlı 35 bin, Talabaniğye bağlı 25 bin kişi olmak üzere bünyesinde 60 bin kişi bulunduran, kendi eğitim merkezleri, ağır silahları ve zırhlı araçları olan peşmergelerdir.

Beşincisi; 30 bin civarında olan ve Bedr Tugayları ile Mukteda El Sadrğa bağlı Mehdi Ordusuğndan oluşan şii Milis Gruplarğdır.

Ve altıncı grup ise; 600 ğ 650ğsi Kandil Dağığnda, 2400 ğ 2450ğsi Türkiye Sınırı boyunca üslerde olan PKK Grubuğdur.

Ayrıca bölgede ABDğye ait 4000 kişilik bir Stryker Tugayı ve özel birlikler bulunmakta, bölgenin ve sınırın kontrolü peşmergelerce sağlanmaktadır.

Dolayısıyla olası denilen sınır ötesi Kuzey Irak Harekatı gerçekliğe taşındığı vakit Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri kendini böylesi bir karışık yapının ortasında bulacak ve PKKğnın belini bükmeye çalışırken farklı açılardan kuvvetle muhtemel yaralar alabilecektir.

Sonuçta gerek AB gerekse ABD noktalarında irtifa kaybeden ve ğkırmızı çizgilerğği pembeleştirmekle kalmayıp top yekün silip atan Erdoğan; ilerleyen günlerde yaptığı tarihi hataların daha da kamuoyu yüzüne çıkacağı endişesi ile dikkatleri Kuzey Irakğa çekmeye çalışıp ğGerekirse aslanlar gibi gireriz!ğğ yönünde açıklamalar yapsa da sonuç ortadadır. 

Onurlu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin dünya piyasalarına ikramı anlamında elinden geleni ardına koymayan Erdoğan Hükümetiğnin çarşafa dolandıktan sonra olası bir Kuzey Irak Harekatı ile açıklarını kapayıp kamufle olmaya çalışmasına hiçbir şekilde göz yumulamaz!

Zira Kuzey Irak bir ağlama duvarı değil, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin milli güvenliği açısından çok uçlu hale getirilmiş son derece hassas bir mevzudur!

----------


## atoybil

Ekonomide ğAtılımğın Adı,

Bir ğKüresel Tefeci IMFğ Olursağ

İktidar koltuğuna oturana kadar aşındırdığı küresel kapılar ve verilen taahhütler hatırlanacak olursa; esasen ğbir küresel tefeciğ olan IMFğin neden AKP Politikalarığnın göbeğine oturduğu net olarak anlaşılır.

Bugün izlenmekte olan irrasyonel ve göstergeleri makyajlamaya yönelik ekonomi politikalarının doğal sonucu ise katlanarak ilerleyen iç ve dış borçlardır. Ayrıca kamu borç stokuna ilave olarak gitgide genişleyen cari açık ve işsizlik olgusu ile piyasalardaki durgunluk da ğasistematize edilen iktisadi düzlemğin diğer açmazlarıdır.

ABD - İsrail ve İngiltere tescilli AKP Hükümetiğnin borsa ğ faiz ğ kur bazlı, yatırım, üretim ve istihdamı gözardı eden IMF ve AB odaklı ekonomi politikalarının ülkeyi getirdiği sanal ferahlık noktasında makro ekonomik göstergeler ğkısa ve orta vadede iyimser bir tabloğ çiziyorsa da; uluslararası ekonomi çevrelerinin Türkiye analistleri kırılganlığı henüz üzerinden atamamış ekonominin hala potansiyel bir tehlike taşıdığına giderek yoğunlaşan vurgular yapmaktadırlar.

Zira makro göstergelere yapılan son 3 yıllık yatırım ğsanal bir toparlanma süreciniğ yansıtırken, mikro düzeyde ise ciddi yapısal dönüşüm sıkıntıları (ki Türkiyeğde siyasi tabloya şekil veren hep mikro sorunlar - mutfak yangını, işsizlik, durgunluk - olmuştur) yaşanmaktadır.

***
Temel belirleyicileri IMF ve AB olan 59. Hükümetğin ekonomi politikaları çerçevesinde imzalanan 19. Stand-byğın, IMF tarafından istenilen yasaların gecikmesi sebebi ile derhal ağırdan alınması gözönüne getirildiğinde ise; sergilenen politikaların ne denli ğpamuk ipliğine bağlığ olduğu yakinen görülecektir.

Dolayısıyla ğFaiz - Kur - Borsa Dar üçgeniğne sıkıştırılarak kısa vaadeli makro ekonomik hedeflere kilitlenip üretimi, ihracaatı, istihdamı, vergi gelirlerinin artırılmasını düşünmeyen ve mikro ekonomik dengeleri neredeyse askıya alan hükümetin kilitlendiği bu hedefin hangi belirleyici unsurların inisiyatifinde olduğu açıktır. 

Hatta tipik Arjantin örneği, mevcut hükümetin bakanları tarafından bile dile getirilmeye başlanmıştır artık...

Yapılması gereken ise; ekonomik düzlemin salt bir kanadına yüklenmek değil; her alanda uygulanılabilir özel politikalar geliştirerek, ekonomiyi uluslararası ekonomi kuruluşlarının kontrolünden kurtarmaktır. (ğKüresel Amcalarğın verdiği icazet ile yıldızını parlatan Erdoğanğın bunu yapabilmesi ise doğal olarak imkansızdır!)

Neticede ğsıcak para girişiyle sağlanabilen yapay dengeğğnin, sıcak para piyasadan çekildiğinde nasıl bir hal alacağını düşünmek o kadar da zor olmasa gerek...

Hele ki Haziran Ayığnda sahibi olduğu Quantum şirketiğnin 50 yatırımcısı ile Türkiyeğye gelip itina ile küresel çiplerini Türkiye Piyasalarığna yerleştiren George Sorosğun operasyon takvimi gündemdeyken...

Sonuçta 2005ğin açıklanan dilimi itibarıyla 175.0 milyar Dolarğa ulaşan ğKamu Kesimi İç Borç Stokuğ ve 2005ğin açıklanan dilimi itibarıyla 159.9 milyar Dolarğa ulaşan ğKamu ve üzel Toplam Dış Borç Stokuğ da göstermektedir ki; 14 Ağustos 2005ğdeki 4. yaş kutlamaları için dev reklam panolarına yansıyan ğekonomik atılımğ mesajları yalnızca AKPğnin gördüğü (görmek istediği) bir rüyadan ibarettir...

***
Ekonomik istikrar; ğenflasyon ve faiz oranlarığ, ğdöviz kuruğ, ğiç ve dış dengeğ, ğekonomik büyümeğ, ğyatırımğ, ğüretimğ, ğistihdamğ, ğithaalat - ihracaatğ ve ğişsizlik oranığ gibi ğtemel ekonomik ve finansal göstergelerğin toplumsal düzlem ile oluşturduğu ritm olarak tanımlanabilir.

Ancak bu ritmin yakalanabilmesi; ekonomik dalgalanmaları çözmeye yönelik anlık müdehalelerle ya da borcu borçla kapatma mantığıyla vizyona koyulan göstermelik çözümlerle değil, ancak daha önce sözü edilen uzun vadeli çözümlere yönelik ğköklü hamlelerğle temin edilebilir.

şu an ekonomide istikrarı yakalayabilmek adına atılan adımlar ise son derece açıktır...

ü Ulusal Finans üevreleriğnin istekleri ile hareket eden IMFğe ciro edilen bir ekonomi politikası,

ü Adım adım stand-byğlar ile ilerleyen bir süreç,

ü Pazar yaratma değil pazar olma aşkı ile kurgulanan dış ilişkiler,

ü Düşük kur politikası ile tüketim malları ithalatı patlatılmış ve yerli imalatçıları baltalanmış bir ülke ekonomisi,

ü Sanal rakamlar ile anlık kriz fotoğraflarını perde arkasına iten bir mantık ve özelleştirmeye sonsuz kredi açan ithal bir tavırla yol alan siyasi irade...

Böylesi bir grafikten çıkacak olan istikrarın da ğkağıt üzerindeki sanal verilerğden öteye gidemeyeceği, kolaylıkla kabul görebilecek bir durum olsa gerektir.

Sonuçta bugünkü Türkiye Ekonomisi; tüm cilalı rakamlarına rağmen su üstüne yazılmış yazı gibidir. Bu ekonominin ipleri ise iktidarın değil, küresel güçlerin elindedir ve ğküresel baronlarğ ipleri çektiğinde ise ortaya çıkan manzaranın hiç de iç açıcı olmayacağı apaçık ortadadır... 

Ayrıca 59. Hükümetğin IMF ile olan ğsıkı ilişkilerğinin, T.B.M.M.ğnin tatile girmesi sebebiyle çıkarılamayan Sosyal Güvenlik ve İdari Reform Yasa Tasarıları sebebiyle aniden renk değiştirivermesi de, izlenen teslimiyetçi politikaların riskini bir kez daha çarpıcı bir biçimde ortaya koymuştur. 

IMF Birinci Başkan Yardımcısı Anne Kruegerğin yaptığı açıklamalar ve izlenen ğkısasa kısas mantığığ ile ertelenen 833 milyon Dolarğlık ödemenin ilk ve son olmayacağı ise aşikardır.

Kısacası Türkiye bugün, istenilen yasaların meclise sunulmuş olmasını bile yeterli bulmayan ve yakın bir tarihte ücretlerde düzenleme yapmak için memurlarla masaya oturmaya hazırlanan hükümete ğCıss!ğ diyen IMF önünde ülkenin itibarını beş paralık eden bir iktidarsız iktidarla karşı karşıyadır... 

üzelleştirme mi,

Yağma mı?

Siyon merkezli ekonomi politikaları ile Türkiyeğyi bir meçhule götüren AKP İktidarığnın ekonomi alanında sınırları zorladığı bir diğer önemli icraatı ise, hız verilen ğözelleştirme süreciğdir.

Nerede ise ğBatan geminin malları bunlaaaarrr!ğ diyerek kelepir fiyata elden çıkarılıp ğgözü karnından aç küresel amcalarğa peşkeş çekilen devlet teşebbüsleri ise ne ilginçtir ki verimlilik düzeyi en yüksek olan kuruluşlardır. 

Dolayısı ile kendi hayalici geçmişini aklamak için Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin Yüce Meclisiğni şahsına aracı kılmaya çalışarak ğkendini aklama yasasığğ çıkartmaya kalkacak kadar ğilginçğğ bir isime teslim edilen özelleştirme süreci, Türkiyeğyi Türksüzleştirme Politkasığnın ekonomi ayağını sağlamlaştırabilmek adına son sürat götürülmektedir!

Zira Atatürkğün 1933ğte kurdurduğu Sümerbank için ğSümerbankğı tarihten sileceğiz, devlet sanayici olamaz!ğğ diyen ve ğGelsinler! Yerlisi de gelsin yabancısı da gelsin! Cebine parayı koyan gelsin! Parayı veren düdüğü çalacak! Parayı verene babalar gibi satarım!ğğ şeklinde akla hayale sığmayan açıklamalar yapan isim; nice kan ve gözyaşı üzerine kurulmuş ğOnurluğğ Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin ğİlginçğğ Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtanğdır! 

Ortaya koyulan gerekçe ise;ğekonomiyi düzlüğe çıkarmağğ sözde savıdır.

O halde sormak farz olmuştur! 

Türkiyeğnin 500 büyük sanayi kuruluşu sıralamasında 10.4 milyar YTL ile ilk sıraya yerleşen TüPRAşğı elden çıkararak mı kurtaracaksınız ekonomiyi? 

TüPRAş'ın cirosu 16.1 milyar Dolarğdır ve TüPRAş, yıllık toplam 27.6 milyon ton petrol işleme kapasiteli 4 rafineriye sahiptir. Hazine katkısı ise 8.2 milyar Dolarğa ulaşmış durumdadır. 

TüPRAşğın özelleştirilmesi ile devletin eline geçecek olan nakit ise 2 milyar Dolar olacaktır. Ve bu miktara sonrasında vergiler de eklenecek ancak kuruluşun hazineye olan yıllık katkısının birilerine hediye edilecek olan 20 yıllık bedeli ise 164 milyar Dolarğı geçecektir. Yani TüPRAşğı elden çıkaracak olan devlet, 20 yıl içinde 164 milyar Dolar kaybetmiş olacaktır!

Yapılmak istenen açıktır! Daha önce ihale süreci son derece şüpheli olan SEKA Kağıt Fabrikası kimlere peşkeş çekildi ise; eldeki göz dolduran diğer kurumlar da aynı mantıkla ya yerli yandaşlara ya da işbirliği içinde olunan yabancı odaklara verilip, güya devlet sanayici olmaktan kurtarılarak rahatlatılacaktır..!

Peki ya elden çıkarttığınız özel teşebbüsler ve toprak satışlarından sonra devletin varlığı tehlikeye girdiğinde ne yapacaksınız? 

Tabi bu soruyu söz konusu yağmalama (özelleştirme) politikasını güdenlere yöneltmek bir hayli mantıksız olacaktır, zira zaten amaç devleti aciz bırakarak küresel güç odaklarına yaranmaktır!

TüRRAş gidiyor, ERDEMİR gidiyor...

Türk Telekom ise hem ekonomik kayıp, hem de milli güvenliği tehdit hanesine yazılıyor. Zira hiçbir ülkede devletin telekom şirketi ğuluslararası güvenlikğğ gerekçesi ile özelleştirmeye tabii tutulamıyor...

Ve ilginçtir, hükümet dışında yer alan gözler ğözelleştirme süreciğğni objektif (çıkarsız) bir bakış açısıyla değerlendirip ğüzelleştirme sürecini elimize geçeni satmak şeklinde yorumlayıp bu mantıkla gidersek Arjantinğe döneceğiz!ğğ derken kabine içinden ilginç bir isimden de bu tepkiye destek geliyor...

Zira Başbakan Yardımcısı Abdüllatif şener de ğüzelleştirme bu hızla giderse Arjantinğe döneriz!ğğ şeklinde bir açıklamada bulunmuş ve Ak Parti Hükümetiğnin ğOrtak politikamızdır!ğğ diyerek ortaya koyduğu yağmalama mantığının o kadar da ortak olmadığını ortaya koymuştur. 

Ya da şu anki popülaritesi yüksek olsa da Yüce Divan süreci kaçınılmaz olan bu mantığın ortağı olmanın pek de akıllıca bir nokta olmadığını gösterir bir örnek olmuştur...

Ancak özelleştirme olgusuna yurt dışında verilen tepkiler bu açıklamaların çok çok ötesinde seyretmektedir.

Zira geçtiğimiz günler içinde Japonyağda posta hizmetlerinin özelleştirilmesini dayatan hükümet, sendikacıların ve işçilerin yoğun tepkileri ile karşılaşırken Yoji Nagaoka isimli özelleştirme karşıtı bir milletvekili de intihar etmiştir.

Türkiyeğde ise AKP Hükümetiğnin bir başarısı olarak lanse edilen özelleştirme alıp başını giderken tüm ülke olanları sadece izlemekle yetinmekte ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin önüne geleni babalar gibi satan Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtanğın Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğün 1933ğte kurduğu Sümerbank için ettiği ğSümerbankğı tarihten sileceğiz! Devlet sanayici olamaz!ğ sözleri hiçbir ciddi toplumsal tepki ile karşılaşmamaktadır... 

Tayyip ve Yol Arkadaşları

ğYolğğu ğYolsuzlukğğa Eş Tutunca

Coşkunun zirveye çıktıyı anların yaşandığı siyasi etkinliklerde Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın söylenmesini arzu ettiği ve eşlik etmeksizin de duramadığı ğBeraber yürüdük biz bu yollarda...ğ diye başlayan o şarkı; aslında Erdoğanğın başını çektiği ğtarikat - cemaat - yolsuzluk zinciriğnin bir dramatizasyon çalışmasıdır. 

Zira aynı yolda ( tarikat: yol ) yürüdüğü ve eriştiği pastayı ustaca pay ettiği ğyol arkadaşlarığyla böylesi ğdostaneğ, böylesi ğsevimliğ bir fotoğrafı vermek hem Erdoğanğın en tabii hakkıdır, hem de siyasi sempatiyi artırmak adına değerlendirilebilecek çok iyi bir fırsattır...

Ortadaki pastanın kimlere pay edildiğine biraz detay vermek ise; hem pay sahiplerini, hem de pastanın üstünde yeraldığı tepsinin altında öbeklenenleri açığa çıkaracaktır. Zira iş pastadan pay alanlarla bitmemekte; bu pay sahiplerinin ğasistematize ettikleri sistemğin kimlerin örtünmesine vesile olduğu da bir o kadar önem teşkil etmektedir. 

Net bir örnekleme ile konuya detay verilecek olunursa; ğEkonominin iki temel kanadından biri olan ğmaliye politikalarığnın ellerine teslim edildiği Kemal Unakıtan kimdir?ğden başlayıp, kamu ihaleleri ve özelleştirilmelerin bağlandığı ilginç müteşebbisler ile devam edilirse, umulur ki sözkonusu sürecin tamamı masaya yatırılamasa bile önemli bir kesit gözler önüne serilmiş olacaktırğ
***
AKP kurucularından Ersin Nazif Gündoğan, Arapçağnın tüm Müslümanların ortak dili olduğunu vurguladığı ğHicazğdan Endülüsğeğ adlı yapıtında Nakşibendiliğin propagandasını yapmakta ve Nakşi Dergahığndaki günlerine vurgu yaparken de bu ortamı paylaştıkları arkadaşlarından birinin de Kemal Unakıtan olduğunu ifade etmektedir. 

Erdoğan ve partililerin Nakşibendi Tarikatı ile olan girift bağlantıları ğbilindik bir gerçekğ olduğundan buraya kadar olan nokta gayet doğaldır. Hatta yakın tarihte vefat eden Nakşibendi şeyhlerinden Hacı Hasan Burkayğın cenaze töreninin TBMM Başkanı Arınç ile birlikte bir çok partiliyi biraraya getirdiği hatırlanacak olunursa; bu noktayı hayli beklendik bir gelişme olarak algılamak gerektiği bir kez daha görülmüş olur. (Gölbaşığnda adını taşıyan Hacı Hasan Köyüğnde yaşayan şeyhin bakanlar kurulu kararı alınmaksızın köy camisinin yanındaki özel türbeye gömülmesi hariç tutulursa tabi...)

Ne var ki; ğnitelikli dolandırıcılıktan raporlu bir tarikat müridiğ ve aynı zamanda ğbir küresel yağmalama hareketiğ olan özelleştirme furyasına ğParayı veren düdüğü çalar!ğ diyerek hız veren bir maliye bakanı olan Kemal Unakıtanğın görev alanındaki ani genişlemeler oldukça ilginçtir! 

Zira Maliye Bakanı Unakıtanğın üzelleştirme İdaresiğni devralması, kamuoyunun Irakğın işgali ile meşgul olduğu günlerde gerçekleşmekte ve Tayyip Erdoğanğın bu önemli sorumluluk sahasını Abdüllatif şenerğden alıp Kemal Ağabeyine aktarmasının asıl nedenini ise; şenerğin Deniz Nakliyatğı 59 milyon Dolarğa satın alan AKP İstanbul Milletvekili Cengiz Kaptanoğlu ve arkadaşlarını parayı ödemeleri için sıkıştırması oluşturmaktadır. 

Dolayısıyla hem eş başkan statüsünde bulunan şenerğin yetkilerini daraltmak, hem de bu önemli alanı işi (ni) bilen birine devretmek Erdoğanğa son derece ğmantıklığ gelmiş ve gündem Irak ile meşgulken gayet sessiz bir icraatla kartlar değiştirilivermiştir.

Kısacası ğbir ortak payda olan Nakşibendilikğten kaynak alan kişisel hukuk; fakir halkın cebindeki 59 milyon Dolarğın yandaş partililere sevki için sağlam bir köprü olmakta, beraber yürünen o ğkutsalğ yollar işte böylesi ğkutsi meyvelerğ vermektedir... 

Unakıtan ile ilgili ani görev genişlemesinin hemen akabinde üzelleştirme İdaresiğnin önüne 198 milyon Dolarğa kurulan Balıkesir SEKAğnın 1.1 milyon Dolarğa, 15 milyon Dolarğa mal olan Kastamonu SEKAğnın da 4 milyon Dolarğa Albayraklarğa devrinin gelivermesi ise yine ilginç bir tesadüf olsa gerektir! 

Aralarındaki göbek bağı çok uzun yıllar öncesine dayanan ve İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı Dönemiğnde Erdoğan tarafından iyice semirtilen Albayraklar; ilginçtir, ihaleye giren tek firma olmuş ve bu iki fabrikayı kelepir denecek fiyata kapatmışlardır.

Albayraklarğın ihalelerle beslenme ve karşılığında kendilerine bağlı medya organı ile ğsanal gündemğ oluşturma faaliyetlerinin yanı sıra AKP ile olan ideolojik paslaşmasına bakıldığında ise yine ilginç noktalar dikkati çekmektedir.

ürneğin İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesiğnin yan kuruluşu KüLTüR A.ş.ğde çalışıyor görünen Yeni şafak Gazetesi Yazarı ve Tayip Erdoğanğın danışmanı Sadık Albayrak tarafından yayına hazırlanılan ğHilafet ve Kemalizmğ adlı kitapta açıkça Cumhuriyet ve Mustafa Kemal aleyhtarlığı yapılmaktadır. 

Yine AKPğli Sadık Albayrakğın ğşeyhülislam Mustafa Sabriğ isimli kitabında da, esasen Türkğün bağımsızlık mücadelesinde bir mihenk taşı olan Lozan Anlaşması bir ğmağlubiyetğ olarak nitelendirilmekte ve Ulusal Bağımsızlık Savaşığnın baş aktörleri olan Kuva-yi Milliye Güçleri için İki Paralık Mustafa Kemal Kuvveti şeklindeki edep yoksunu ifade kullanılmaktadır. 

Ve yine aynı kitapta Türkler ğcibiliyetsizğ ve ğmilliyetsizğ ifadeleri ile sıfatlandırılmakta, Arap Milliyetçiliği ise baş tacı edilmektedir. Dolayısıyla Albayrakğın, ğTövbe ya Rabbi tevbe Türklüğüme! Beni Türk Milletiğnden addetme!ğ diyen Mustafa Sabriğnin bu incilerine gösterdiği itina ve saygı oldukça anlaşılır ve hamuruna uygun bir durumdur.

Ayrıca kitaba ismini veren son dönem Osmanlı şeyhülislamlarından olan Mustafa Sabri Efendiğnin ğmandacığ ğHürriyet ve İhtilaf Fırkasığnın kurucularından bir İngiliz işbirlikçisi oluşu da göz önüne alınırsa; grubun adında geçen ğal bayrakğın gerçekte ne bayrağı olduğu bir hayli merak konusu olabilirğ 

Sonuçta bu grubun medya ayağının Erdoğanğa verdiği sonsuz destek ise karşılıklı iletişimin doğal bir getirisi olmuş ve karşılıklı dostane yardımların ortak bir kasada birikip yabancıya gitmemesi adına da diyalog bir akrabalık ilişkisi ile perçinlenmiştir...

***
SEKAğların bedavaya kapatılması operasyonunda Albayraklarğa yardımcı olan Kemal Ağabeyğin (Unakıtan) saymakla bitmeyecek diğer başarıları arasında ise Faysal Finansğı ülker Grubuğna kazandırması gelmektedir. Ve buna kendi kendisini kurtarmak amacı ile Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından hazırlanılıp ğYolsuzluk yapan varsa, suiistimal yapan varsa yalancının mumu yatsıya kadar yanar! Bir gün yakalar ümüğünü sıkarız!ğ diyerek meydanlarda ğnutukğ atan başbakana sunulan ve Vergi Usul Kanunuğnda ğdolandırıcılık yapanı aklamağ anlamına gelen değişikliği içeren yasayı eklemek de mümkündürğ 

Ayrıca hakkında çete oluşturmak dahil nitelikli dolandırıcılıktan soruşturma bulunan Nakşibendi kökenli Unakıtanğa maliyeyi teslim eden Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, buna mukabil bir önemli ismi de Kamu Bankaları Yönetim Kurulu Başkanlığığna getirmiş ve bu kişinin makamına gelir gelmez yaptığı ilk şey namaz kılmak için seccade istemek olmuştur. 

Ne var ki bu iman sahibi ismin nitelikli dolandırıcılık, gerçeğe aykırı beyanda bulunmak, emniyeti suistimal, suça iştirak ve çete kurmak suçlarından ötürü soruşturma geçirmiş olan Family Finans (Faisal) Eski Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve Faisal Emlak İnşaat Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zeki Sayın olması; ğdinğin, kamuflaj ve duygu sömürüsü üzerinden siyasi rant sağlama girişimleri açısından ne denli ğiyi bir örtünme aracığ olduğunu gözler önüne sermektedir. 

***
Ve ğtarikat hukukunun siyasi ranta dönüştürülüş serüveniğne bir örnek daha verilecek olunursa; Kemal Ağabeyğden sonra bir tanıdık isimin daha dikkati çektiği görülür.

Sürekli uyuyarak kültürel atılıma imza atan bir isim; Atilla Koç... 

1997 Yılığnın Ocak Ayığnda Refah Partili Bürokratlar tarafından dönemin Adalet Bakanı şevket Kazanğa sağlam bir Refah kadrolaşması gerçekleştirebilmek adına sunulan rapordaki isimler vali yapılmak istenmiş ancak bu isimler Cumhurbaşkanığndan dönmüştür. 

Akabinde rapor basına yansıdığından talepten vazgeçilmiş ve raporda ismi yer alan ve Nakşibendi Tarikatığnın önde gelen isimlerinden biri olan Atilla Koç önce Melih Gökçekğe danışman yapılmış, ardından da Aydın Milletvekili olarak Meclisğe adım attırılmıştır. 

Sonrası ise malum... Erkan Mumcuğnun istifası ve ğKimdir bu Atilla Koç?ğ dedirten uykulu bakanın mahmur icraatları... 

Ancak şu var ki; kendisi gerçekten tebriği hakeden bir siyasidir! Zira adam uyuyarak buralara kadar gelmiştir. Bir de uyumasa kim bilir daha neler olacaktırğ
***
Ve Refah Partisiğnin vali adayları listesinden bir kaç ufak not daha düşülecek olunursa; Mustafa Tekmenğin İçişleri Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu Başkan Yardımcılığığna, Refahğın bir diğer vali adayı olan Mustafa Büyükğün ise yine AKP Hükümeti tarafından Turizm Bakanlığı Müsteşar Yardımcılığığna ve Polis Akademisiğnde ğFethullahçı Yapılanmağnın Mali İmamığ olarak raporlara geçen Maksut Karalğın da Erdoğanğın Koruma Müdürlüğüğne getirildiği ifade olunabilir.

Erdoğanğın belediye döneminde arkasını toplayıp siyasi korumalığını yapan isimlerden Meclisğe taşıdıkları ise şöyle sıralanabilir;

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde genel sekreterlik görevini yürüten, AKBİL, İGDAş ve Albayrak davaları sanığı olup bir müddet polis tarafından aranılan Mehmet Mustafa Açıkalın,

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde genel sekreter yardımcısı olup Gürtuna Dönemiğnde genel sekreterliğe atanan ve ardından İçişleri Bakanlığı Müfettişleriğnce görevden alınıp Eski Bakan Rüştü Kazım Yücelenğin izniyle görevine dönen ve 15 gün sonra da istifa eden İĞDAş Davası sanığı Prof. Adem Baştürk,

Â· Yine belediye başkanlığı döneminde kendisine 5 yıl basın danışmanlığı yapan ve yönetim kurulunda görev aldığı İĞDAşğın dava sanığı durumunda olan Hüseyin Besli,

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde Mesken ve Gecekondu Müdürlüğü görevini yürüten Akbil Davası sanığı Mikail Arslan,

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde Personel Daire Başkanlığı görevini yürüten Akif Gülle,

Â· Yine belediye başkanlığı döneminde, murahhas azası olduğu İĞDAşğın sanığı durumunda yer alan Mustafa Hilmi Güler,

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde APK Daire Başkanlığı görevini yürüten ve Albayraklar Davasığndan sanık durumunda olan Mustafa Ilıcalı,

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde Yol Bakım ve Onarım Müdürlüğü görevini yürüten ve yine Albayraklar Davasığndan sanık durumunda olan Zülfü Demirbağ,

Â· Belediye başkanlığı döneminde Zabıtağnın da bağlı bulunduğu Kontrol Daire Başkanlığı görevini yürüten ve yine Albayraklar Davasığndan sanık durumunda olan Eski Kaymakam Selami Uzun,

Â· Ve yine belediye başkanlığı döneminde İETT Genel Müdürlüğü görevini yürüten, Refah ğ Yol İktidarı Dönemiğnde de Personel ve Prensipler Genel Müdürlüğü görevini üstlenen ve İETTğnin reklam panosu ihalelerine fesat karıştırdığı iddiasıyla hakkında dava açılan Nevzat Pakdilğ

Erdoğanğın belediye dönemindeki ekibinden olup da sonrasında koruyup kolladığı isimlerin en medyatik olanlarından biri de şüphesiz şenol Demiröz.

TRT Genel Müdürlüğü görevine Tayyip Erdoğanğın ısrarlı desteği ile gelmeyi başaran Demirözğün 1980ğli yıllarda gittiği Afganistan Gezisi sırasında Taliban Lideri Gülbeddin Hikmetyar ile bir İslamcı dergi için söyleşi yapması ise tamamıyla objektif bir gazetecilik örneği elbet. 

Ve kendisinin basına da yansıyan çember sakallı, takkeli fotoğrafları da bu objektifliğin en doğal yansımalarından biri... 

Eski TRT Genel Müdürü şenol Demirözğün kariyerinde imza attığı önemli işlerden biri ise; 1980ğli yıllarda Faysal Finans adlı İslamcı kuruluşun TRT için hazırladığı ğAtatürksüz üanakkale Belgeseliğ skandalı. 

Ve Erdoğanğın, hakkında zimmet, kalpazanlık, resmi evrak ve kayıtlarda sahtekarlık ile suç işlemek için örgüt oluşturmak iddialarından soruşturma açılmış olan bu önemli yol arkadaşı işleri karıştırınca sessizce görevinden alınmış ve yeni genel müdürünü bekleyen TRTğden emekliye ayrılanlar listesine eklenmek üzere saha kenarına alınmıştır.

Ve şimdilerde ğ30 Ayda 60 Ak Dosyağ başlığı ile internet ortamında elden ele gezen yolsuzluk listesi ise; uzayıp giden bu zincirinin sadece bir halkası...

IV - Parti İçi Huzursuzluk ve 
Ahde Vefanın Adı; Erdoğan 

Erdoğanğın öncülüğünde iktidar pastasından nasip almak isteyen çok farklı çevrelerce desteklenerek kısa sürede büyütülen AKPğnin bu özelliği bahar günlerinin geride bırakılması ile bir dezavantaja dönüşmüş ve zaman zaman Erdoğanğın sarılmak zorunda kaldığı Kızılcahamam Simidiğne rağmen partiden istifalar engellenememiştir. 

Ard arda gelen istifaların pimini çeken ilk adım ise siyasetin yaramaz çocuğu Erkan Mumcuğdan gelmiş; 15 şubat 2005ğte Kültür Bakanlığı görevi ile birlikte partiden de istifa eden Mumcu bu beklendik adımı ile tüm dikkatleri üzerine toplamıştır.

Akabinde yeni parti kuracağı tartışmaları kamuoyunda çalkalanırken ANAPğı devralma yolunu seçen Mumcu ve Ağarğın uzun süredir revizyon çalışmaları süren DYPğsi arkadan gelen istifacıların tercih ettikleri adresler olmuştur.

üzellikle AKP Erzurum Milletvekili İbrahim üzdoğanğın olaylı istifası sırasında oluşturulan iknacılar güruhu basında ğistifa önleme timiğğ olarak yer bulmuş ve üzdoğanğın istifası ile kendini gösteren bu tim arkası gelen diğer istifalarda da devreye girmiştir.

Partide başlayan bu kopuş süreci Erdoğanğı bir Kızılcahamam organizasyonu daha yapmaya mecbur bırakmış ve Kuzey Afrika Gezisi dönüşü aileleri ile birlikte kampa alınan vekiller üzerinde yakın markaj uygulayan Erdoğanğın bu hamlesi işe yarayarak istifa sürecini geçici de olsa durdurmuştur.

Tabi bu durdurma sadece Erdoğanğın ikna gücüne bağlı olarak gerçekleşmemiş, AKPğden DYPğye geçen vekilleri GİK Listesi dışında bırakarak yeterince formunda olmadığını gözler önüne seren DYP ile henüz toparlanma aşamasında olup nasıl bir grafik çizeceği belirginleşmemiş olan ANAPğın bu durumları da istifaların kesintiye uğramasında etkili olmuştur. 

Ve siyaset kulislerinin hareketlenmeye başladığı bu süreç içinde AKPğnin kuruluş ve yükseliş döneminde baştacı edilen Tayyipğin hırs ve ihtirasları kulislerin değişmez konusu olmaya başlamış, eskiden kuyruk acısı olup da konuyu es geçen tüm siyasiler yavaş yavaş eteklerindeki taşları dökmeye başlamışlardır. 

Ve işte kulislerde konuşulan hikayelerden, Erdoğanğı yakından tanıyanların çok daha değişik versiyonlarına şahit oldukları bir örnek... 

Hapisten yeni çıkan ve süreç içinde topladığı ğküresel bonuslarğğ ile kendini ilerideki başbakanlık günlerine hazırlamaya çalışan Tayyip hatırlı dostları ziyaretlere başlar.

Ve cezaevinden çıkar çıkmaz kapısını çaldığı ilk dost, 40 yıllık mazisi ve İslamcı çizgisi ile bilinen şamil Yayıneviğnin damadı olan Avukat Ekrem Baki olur.

Erdoğan yapılan sohbet faslından sonra çok yakın arkadaşı olan ve hatrının geçeceğini düşündüğü Bakiğye şu cümleleri kurar; ğParti kuruyorum ve önümüzdeki ilk seçimlerde başbakan oluyorum!ğğ 

Tabi Avukat Ekrem Baki bu açıklamaların arkasındaki ğküresel güvenceğğden bihaber bir kimlik olarak Erdoğanğın yaptığı bu fazla özgüven yüklü açıklamalara gülerek kendisinin gelirken kafayı bir yere çarpıp çarpmadığını sorar.

Bakiğnin, ğArkandayız!ğğ mesajı verip kendisine destek sağlayacağı yerde konuyu alaya alan tavırları karşısında rahatsız olan Tayyip ise büroyu nahoş bir atmosfer eşliğinde terk eder ve daha sonra da Bakiğyi ne arar, ne de yanına yaklaştırır.

İşte bu ve buna benzer hikayelerin kol gezmeye başladığı kulisler oldukça hareketlenmiş ve buralarda konuşulan konulara bir de Erdoğanğın 7. sıra stratejisi eklenmiştir.

Zira Erdoğan hoşuna gitmeyen işler yapıp aslında kafasını kopartmak istediği partilileri 7. sırada sallandırmayı bir intikam alma stratejisi haline getirmiş ve bu akıbete uğratılan vekiller de konuyu hararetlenen kulislere malzeme etmişlerdir.

Aynı yöntemle mağdur edilmeye çalışılan kişiler arasında Tayyipğin 70ğli yıllarda TRT Ankara Radyosuğnun sınav kuyruğunda tanışıp arkadaş olduğu yakın bir arkadaşından, il başkanı olduğu vilayeti AKPğnin kalelerinden biri haline getiren bir siyasiye kadar bir çok isim vardır.

Erdoğan, 3 Kasım 2002 Seçimleriğnde büyük bir başarı göstererek ilk sıralara yerleşen bir vilayetin il başkanı olan bu vekilin hoşuna gitmeyen tavırlarından ötürü aslında kendisinin ipini çekmeyi düşünmüş ancak o dönem böylesi bir adımı atması sakınca doğuracağından vekile 7 kişilik milletvekili listesinden kaç kişi çıkarabileceklerini sormuştur. 

Vekil, ğTabii ki 7ğsini de çıkarırız Sayın Genel Başkanım!ğğ deyince de Erdoğanğın jet yanıtı gelmiştir; ğO halde seni 7. sıradan aday gösterelim!ğğ 

Ve 3 Kasım 2002 Erken Genel Seçimleri ile AKPlilerğin kendisini bile şaşırtan sonuçlar; söz konusu ili ilk sıralara yerleştirerek 7. sıra dahil tüm adayları vekillik koltuğuna oturtan süreci getirmiştir... 
***
Aslında ahde vefa konusunda bir ekol haline gelen Erdoğanğın bu klasikleşen tavırları kadar kamuoyu önünde milyonların gözünün içine baka baka söylediği yalanlar ile propaganda aracı kılmaya çalıştığı mukaddes konu ve isimler de bir o kadar önemlidir! 

İşte bu isimlerden biri, Erdoğanğın çok sevdiğini söyleyerek onu sevenlerin sempatisini kazanmak istediği Türk Edebiyatığnın önemli isimlerinden Necip Fazıl Kısakürekğtir.

Necip Fazılğı okuduğunu söyleyen ve sempati toplamak gerektiğinde bazı şiirlerini ezberden de okuyan Erdoğan acaba Kısakürekğin Batı karşıtı Büyük Doğu ütopyasığndan haberdar mıdır?

Eğer Necip Fazılğı seviyorsa bu ütopyayı bilmemesine imkan olmasa gerek! O halde sormazlar mı ğküresel güç odaklarının peşisıra gidip ülkeyi satılığa çıkaran adamğğa; ğBu ne perhiz, bu ne lahana turşusu!ğğ diye... 

Ayrıca Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı da ğ100 Temel Eserğğ arasına Necip Fazılğı almayarak Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın ğSultanüş - şuarağğyı (şairler Sultan&#305 ne kadar sevdiğini göstermiştir. Necip Fazıl Kısakürek Türk olmasaydı, herhalde ğ100 Temel Eserğğin ilk sıralarında yer alırdı... 

Erdoğanğın sevip okuduğunu söyleyerek kitlesinden nasip almayı amaçladığı bir diğer önemli isim ise Nurettin Topçuğdur.

O halde Topçuğnun 40 yıl boyunca hem Hareket Dergisiğnde hem de eserleri ile savunduğu ğMilliyetçi Büyük Türkiye Yaklaşımığğna aykırı ne varsa yapmaktan geri kalmayan Tayyipği nereye koymak gerekecektir?

Ayrıca yine çok sevdiğini söylediği ve üzerinde paltosu yokken yazdığı İstiklal Marşığna karşılık verilen 500 liralık ödülü kabul etmeyen Türk Edebiyatığnın onurlu şairi Mehmet Akif Ersoy da bir diğer örnektir.

Zira bugün Erdoğan, Ersoyğun ğtek dişi kalmış canavarğğ olarak tanımladığı Batığnın her dediğini yapmayı marifet saymakta, esiri olduğu hırslarını Türkiyeğnin bağımsızlığına ve onuruna tercih etmektedir! 

Bunlarla birlikte, Ersoyğa karşı büyük bir saygısızlık yapılarak İstiklal Marşığnın yazarı da MEB Listesiğne girememiştir. Ancak sonrasında gelen yoğun baskılar Mehmet Akifğin kerhen listeye alınmasına sebep olmuştur.

Siyonist 28 şubat Süreciğnde Tuğgeneral Yalçın Işımer de İstiklal Marşığnın yazarından rahatsız olmuş ve şimdi ise şu ilginç denklem kafalarda yer etmeye başlamıştır; ğRecep Tayyip Erdoğan = Yalçın Işımerğğ

şahsi internet sitesinde,

ğNiceleri geldi, neler istediler.

Sonunda dünyayı bırakıp gittiler.

Sen hiç gitmeyecek gibisin değil mi?

O gidenler de hep senin gibiydiler!ğğ dörtlüğüne yer verdiği ümer Hayyam ise yine Erdoğanğın sevdikleri listesinden bir büyük üstad. Ancak aynaya bakmaktan yoksun olan Erdoğanğın bu dörtlüğün ne anlama geldiğini kavrayabildiği de son derece şüpheli... Ve daha çok uzatılabilecek olan bu listeye son bir ekleme de, Mısırlı Profesör Seyyid Kutub ile yapılabilir. 

Zira Erdoğan Kutubğu da çok sevdiğini söyler ancak kendisinin, anti - emperyalist yaklaşımları ile tanınan Seyyid Kutub ile de uzaktan yakından bir ilgisi olmadığı aşikardır...

***
Bu özü sözü bir Tayyip fotoğraflarından huzuru kaçan partide yaşanılan gelişmelere dönülecek olunursa; Erdoğanğın parti içi taşları yerinden oynatıp planı değiştirmek ve değiştirilen plan üzerinden hem içerideki hem de dışarıdaki bazı adreslere mesaj vermek amacıyla yaptığı kabine revizyonu göze çarpar.

2 Haziran 2005 Tarihiğnde yapılan ve hayli dar bir revizyon olduğu için kimseyi memnun etmeyip salt Erdoğanğın mesajlarına yarayan kabine revizyonu; kardeşine bağladığı ihaleler ile bakanlık koltuğunda oturduğu süre içinde parsayı toplamak anlamında hiç de fena bir performans göstermeyen Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı Zeki Ergezen, çiftçiye ğGözünüzü toprak doyursun!ğğ diyerek tarihe geçen ve Abdullah Gül kontejanından bakanlık koltuğuna oturan Tarım Bakanı Sami Güçlü ve Devlet Bakanı Güldal Akşitği koltuğundan ederek sırasıyla yerlerine Faruk Nafiz üzak, Mehdi Eker ve Nimet üubukçuğnun gelmesine vesile olmuştur. 

Ancak yapılan dar kabine revizyonunun asıl mesajları eş genel başkanlık statüsünü işgal ederek Erdoğanğın iyiden iyiye canını sıkan düşman kardeşi Abdullah Gül ile ABDğye olmuştur. 

Zira Erdoğan ve Gül daima omuz omuza mücadele veren iyi bir ikili resmi vermeye çalışsalar da aralarındaki gizli rekabet ve zaman zaman bu rekabetten doğan yüksek gerilimler hükümete yakın isimler tarafından çok iyi bilinmektedir.

Dolayısıyla Erdoğan bu ani ve dar kabine değişimi ile hem ABDğnin zaman zaman göz kırptığı Gülğe, hem de ABDğye mesaj vermiştir. 

Resmi görevi ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi olarak geçen ancak Türkiye ile ABD arasındaki iletişimi sağlayacağına Türkiyeğyi İsrailğe yem etme çabası içinde bulunan Eric Edelmanğın veda ziyaretlerini gerçekleştirirken Gül ile yaptığı basına kapalı görüşme doğal olarak Tayyipği rahatsız etmiş ve yapacağı olaylı ABD ziyareti öncesinde böylesi bir mesaj vermeyi uygun görmüştür. 

Neticede yapılan değişim ile Abdullah Gülğe, ğSenin kontenjanından bakan olan bir ismi istediğim dakika yerinden eder kabine içinde canımın istediği değişimi yaparım! üünkü başbakan olan benim!ğğ denilmiş ve yakın bir tarihte ziyaret edilecek ABDğye de Gül ile olan yakınlaşmalardan hiç haz edilmediği mesajı verilmiştir. 

Ancak bu Kasımpaşalı edası ile atılan adımlar parti içi huzursuzluğu yok etmemiş, aksine sesler kısılsa da tepkiler daha da kuvvetli hale gelmiştir. 

İlerleyen günler içinde Erdoğanğın ayrı tellerden çalan ekibini bir arada tutma girişimleri ise daha da zora girecektir. 

Zira şu an alternatifi yok gibi görünen AKPğnin, sinyalleri ortada olan çalkantılı bir döneme girmesi etkili bir dağılma sürecine sebep olabilecek ve şu an silik görünen alternatiflerin kendini toparlaması ve sürpriz oluşumların da tabloya dahil edilmesi ile Erdoğanğın sancılı ve kendi deyimiyle yalnız!ğğ günleri daha da çekilmez bir hale gelecektir.

Ve işte bu günlerin ufak işaretlerinden biri...

Tarihler 8 Mart 2005ği gösterir ve ğgösteri yapan kadınlara yapılan sert müdehaleğğ ABğnin hiç hoşuna gitmez.

Konu üzerine derhal telefona sarılan AB dönem başkanı Erdoğanğa görüntülerden duyduğu endişeyi dile getirerek ğDerhal iç işleri bakanınızı görevden alın!ğğ talimatını verir. 

Dönem başkanına ğPeki!ğğ diyerek yanıt veren Erdoğan hemen İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksuğyu makamına çağırır ve kendisini görevden almak durumunda olduğunu anlatır.

Aksu ise öncelikle ABğnin her dediğinin yapılmak zorunda olmadığını hatırlatır ve sonrasında ise Erdoğanğın yüreğini ağzına getiren şu cümleleri kurar; 

ğAma siz bilirsiniz tabi! Yalnız o vakit sadece bakanlıktan değil partiden de istifa eder ve benimle birlikte hareket eden 72 kadar milletvekili arkadaşımı da yanımda götürürüm.

Daha sonra ise yeni parti mi kurarım yoksa ANAPğa mı katılırım onu o zaman düşünürüz....ğğ

Sonuçta bu küçük diyalog sonrasında ABğye verdiği Tayyip Sözüğnü yemek zorunda kalan Erdoğanğın bu halleri, şüphesiz ilerleyen dönemlerde daha da problematik bir hale gelecektir...

AKP İçi Dengelerde

Son Durum

Herkesin gerçek siyasi kimliğini gizleyerek bindiği ve hızla icat edilen ğmuhafazakar demokratlıkğ kavramının da harç işlevi görmeye yetmediği AKP Vapuru; herşeye rağmen Siyon Deniziğnde yol almaya devam etmektedir ancak denizin zaman zaman AKPğlilerin yüreğini ağzına getirecek denli dalgalı olduğu da bir gerçektir.

Vapurdakiler dalgalardan tedirgin oldukça ortalığa yayılan huzursuzluğun bir panik ve kaçış havasına dönüşmesi ise son derece beklendik bir gelişmedir.

Ve bu beklendik gelişme yaşandığı vakit gündeme gelecek olan ilk konu ise; gizlenen asli siyasal kimliklerin sandıktan çıkartılması yoluyla ortaya çıkacak renk cümbüşü olacaktır. 

İşte o zaman kendisini iktidar koltuğuna taşıyan bu geniş yelpazenin aldığı son durum; Erdoğanğın yüzüne bambaşka şekillerde yansıyacaktır.
***
Parti içindeki dedikodu çarklarının arasında kalarak çareyi istifa etmekte bulan Afyon Milletvekili Reyhan Balandı ve Erzurum İl Başkanlığığndan gelen İbrahim üzdoğan gibi vekillerin başını çektiği istifalar ise tamamıyla durdurulmuş gibi görünse de aslında bu geçici bir durgunluktur.

Dağılma sürecini tetikleyecek potansiyel tehdit noktaları ise henüz harekete geçmiş değildir. 

Zira Erdoğanğa partinin kuruluş döneminden beri rahatsızlık veren eş başkanlık statüsüne haiz 3 isim ile etnik güce hakim etkili kimlikler gibi önemli güç dengeleri şimdilik uslu uslu beklemektedirler.

Ancak zaman zaman diş göstermek için ğBeni sakın ola unutmayasınız!ğ neviinden mesajlar vermeyi ihmal etmeyen T.B.M.M. Başkanı Bülent Arınç, parti içindeki 3K örgütlenmesinin (Kürtler, Karadenizliler, Kayserililer) kuvvetli isimlerinden biri olan İç İşleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, esasen hiç de uslu bir Tayyipsever olmayan ve sürekli köstebek misali altyapı çalışmalarında bulunan Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek ile MHPğyi şahlandırma idealiyle kulis çalışmalarına hız veren Sadık Yakut ve buna benzer bir çok isim; şu an ayakta duran ancak içten içe kaynayan AKP Kazanığnın denge noktalarıdır.

Ve hemen hemen AKP içi saflarda yer alan her isim, olası bir batma tehlikesine karşı gidilecek adresleri belirlemiş durumdadır. 

Tıpkı, yakınlarına kurdurduğu partiyi (MHDP) sessizce Muhsin Yazıcıoğluğnun partisi BBP ile birleştirerek, bir yol ayrımı durumunda gidebileceği siyasi adresi şimdiden hazırlamaya çalışan Bülent Arınç gibiğ

Gerçi bu projeden, yaşanan uzlaşmazlık sebebiyle vazgeçilmiştir ancak alternatif yaratmak gerektiği noktada projenin raftan indirilmesi de bir o kadar olasıdır. Ya da bambaşka alternatiflerin devreye girmesiğ
***
Erkan Mumcuğdan boşalan Kültür Bakanlığığnı beklerken koltuğu Gökçekğin eski danışmanlarından Atilla Koçğa kaptırarak methiyeler sunmaya alışkın olduğu Erdoğanğın arkasından bambaşka bir plak çalmaya başlayan ümer üelikğin şu sözleri ise; eş başkanlık statüsünün öyle dar kabine revizyonları üzerinden verilen susturma mesajlarıyla saha dışına atılamayacağını gösterir nitelikte olsa gerektir;

ğAKP en başta da söylendiği gibi bir koalisyondur. AKPğyi 4 eş genel başkan yönetir. Tayyip Bey başbakan olsa da, hissesi yüzde 25ği geçmez. Son bakan atamasında da görüldüğü gibi partiyi o değil, Abdullah Bey yönetiyor. Aslında benim bakan olmamı İstanbulğda Tayyip Beyğe nüfuz eden ve partiyi yöneten işadamı, tüccar ve tarikat liderlerinden oluşan bir grup istemedi. 

Tayyip Bey, danışmanları olmasa hiçbir şey yapamaz. Hiçbir bilgisi ve birikimi yoktur. O sadece toplumda popüler bir isimdir. Semra Hanımğdan bir farkı yoktur. Herkes onun bu popülaritesinden istifade ediyor.ğ

AKP Adana Milletvekili Abdullah üalışkanğın ara ara ve sıklıkla yaptığı muhalif çıkışlar ile Başbakan Yardımcısı ve eş başkanlardan biri olan Abdüllatif şenerğin zaman zaman yaptığı düşeş açıklamalar ise; AKPğnin aile içi huzuruna zarar veren ve esasen böyle bir huzur tablosunun mevcut olmadığını gözler önüne seren diğer örneklerdir...

***
AKP içi dengelerin ne kadar hassas bir durumda olduğuna işaret eden bir önemli veri tabanı da; geçtiğimiz dönemler içinde Erdoğanğın etrafını alan ve tamamen ithal bir mantıkla hareket eden 6 önemli isimden müteşekkil yapının başbakanın eline tutuşturduğu parti analizidir. 

Sözkonusu parti analizinde yer alan hususlar ise şöyledir; ğPartiye hakim değilsin. Kabinenin profili çok düştü. Milletvekilleri farklı mihraklarla irtibat kurarak partiden kopma noktasına geldi. Partide ciddi bir otorite boşluğu oluştu. 

Milletvekilleri ğBiz buradayız ama Başbakan nerede?ğ diye soruyorlar. Başbakanının milletvekillerinden, kabineden, parti teşkilatından ve genel merkezden kopuk olması doğru değil. Sert iletişim dilini terk et. Bakanlar, milletvekillerinden ve teşkilatlardan gelen istekleri yerine getirsin. Aksi halde partin elinden kayarğğ

Erdoğanğın etrafını alan ihtal kimliklerce hazırlanan parti analizinden de anlaşılabileceği üzere; tutkalı çözülmeye başlayan AKPğnin işi bir hayli zor görünmektedir. 

Zaten kabaca bir ayrıştırma yapıldığında Kasımpaşalı Tayyipği köşeye sıkıştırma gücüne sahip merkezler açığa çıkmaktadır.

Bu genel ayrıştırmayı ise kabaca şu şekilde özetlemek mümkündür;
Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa sadakatle bağlı milletvekili sayısı 79
Abdullah Gülğe sadakatle bağlı milletvekili sayısı 23
Bülent Arınçğa sadakatle bağlı milletvekili sayısı 50
Abdüllatif şenerğe sadakatle bağlı milletvekili sayısı 30
Sadık Yakutğun -daha çok MHPğlilerden oluşan- grubu 30
Doğulu ve Güneydoğulu muhalifler 42
Sosyal demokrat kökenli muhalifler 12
ANAPğlılar 53
DYPğliler 25
Erbakancılar 34

Gerçi 8 Mart Dünya Kadınlar Günüğnde yaşananlar ABğnin hoşuna gitmeyip de Erdoğanğa ğDerhal iç işleri bakanınızı görevden alın!ğ denildiğinde Erdoğanğın elini kolunu bağlayan Aksuğya tabi o 72 milletvekili bu tabloda çeşitli noktalara dağılmış durumdadır ama; bu da göstermektedir ki, mevcut kombinasyonlar bir hayli zenginğ

V - Türkiyeğyi Oyuncak Eden
Bir ğKüresel Siyaset Elçisiğğnin Beklenen Sonu

üok genel satırbaşları ile Erdoğan Gerçeğiğnin ne olduğuna işaret etmeyi amaçlayan bu veriler eşliğinde çok net olarak söylenebilir ki; güya milli bir çizgiden doğmuş ve bu görüşden edindiği siyasi terbiye ile serpilmiş olan Erdoğan; siyasi geçmişi boyunca, şahsi internet sitesinde ğSiyasetin tek limanı ahlaktır!ğğ demekle birlikte düstur edinilmesi gereken bu özlü sözün yakınından dahi geçmemiştir!

Zira 

Â· Türkiyeğnin üzerine basıp geçerek Orta Doğu Coğrafyasığna yayılmak isteyen ğküresel baronlarğğın önünde gerdan kırarak puan toplamaya çalışırken; iyi oynadığı ğHalk Adamı Tayyipğğ rolü ile millete kurtuluş vaadeden de,

Â· Kamuoyundan gizli yaptığı ğküresel pazarlıklarğğla güçlendikçe bıyık altından sırıtan da,

Â· Siyasi kariyerine enjekte edilen ğküresel proteinlerğğ eşliğinde serpildikçe çiftçiyi köylüyü azarlayıp haddini aşan da,Â· 
Kasımpaşalı imajını siyasi icraatlarına da bulaştırıp, hamlığı ve vatanına olan sadakatsizliği üzerinden gövde gösterisi yapmaya çalışan da, Bugün artık önünde diz çöktüğü ğküresel güç odaklarığğnın stratejilerine bağımlı hale gelip Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğni var eden milyonlarca şehit ve şehit yakınının ahını alan da 

RECEP TAYYİP ERDOĞANğdır!

Aslında yakın çevresine ğBenim sonum Menderesğinkinden beter olacak!ğğ şeklinde pek de üstü kapalı olmayan itiraflarda bulunan Erdoğan oynadığı tehlikeli oyunun kendisini nasıl bir sona doğru sürükleyeceğini çok iyi biliyor olmakla birlikte, yarı beline kadar içine battığı bu aşağılık senaryoyu sükunetle devam ettirmeye çalışmaktadır.

En yalın ifade ile Erdoğanğın en büyük hatası; kendisine vaadedilenlerin parlaklığı ile kamaşan gözlerinin, kendisini yönlendirenler ve etrafını alan sözde danışmanlar eşliğinde tertiplenen organize tuzağı layıkıyla farkedememiş olmasıdır.

Onun bu belaya bulaşmadan önce gördüğü yegane şey ğbaşbakanlık koltuğuna otumuş bir Tayyip fotoğrafığğ olmuş ve bu buram buram intikam kokan etkileyici fotoğrafın cazibesi eşliğinde attığı hipnotize adımların da ne yeterince bilincinde olmuş, ne de bu hamlelerin sonunu düşünmüştür.

Etrafını alan bu ğküresel zincirğğin kendisinden neler talep edebileceğini anlayıp işin kendisini fersah fersah aşan boyutlarını yavaş yavaş algılamaya başladığında ise iş işten çoktan geçmiş, ok bir kere yaydan çıkmıştır.

şu an ğPekala yaz bitince işin sonunu düşünmeyen bu ağustos böceğinin akıbeti ne olacak?ğğ sualini yönelten mantık sahiplerine ise; pabucun pahalı olduğunu anlayıp üankayağya çıkarak başına geleceklerden sıyrılmaya çalışan Erdoğanğın uzaktan yakından bir ilgisi bulunmayan Anayasa değişikliği çalışmalarını hatırlatmak yerinde olacaktır.

Sakın ola ğYargısal süreçten geçmiş bir isim nasıl olur da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin cumhurbaşkanı olur?ğğ denilmesin, zira yaptığı olay konuşmaların kasetleri kapatılan DGMğlerin arşivinde tozlanmaya bırakılan ve yaptığı yolsuzluklar arkasına saklandığı ğdokunulmazlık zırhığğ ile hasır altı edilen böyle birinin başbakan olması hangi ğhukuki ilüzyonlarğğ ile temin edildi ise, şu an AKPğnin cengaver hukukçusu Prof. Dr. Burhan Kuzu tarafından üzerinde çalışılan Anayasa Taslağı da aynı mantık ile hazırlanmaya çalışılmakta ve kılı kırk yaran çalışmaların nitelği kamuoyu tarafından merakla beklenmektedir.

Dolayısıyla Erdoğan şu an kendisine basın önünde ğüok iyi gidiyorsunuz! Sakın siyaseti bırakıp da üankayağya çıkma yolunu seçmeyin!ğğ diyen ancak başbaşa kaldıklarında ise ğİşleri iyice karıştırdınız! Allah yardımcınız olsun!ğğ mesajı veren TüSİAD Yetkilileriğnin bu son derece moral veren akrobasileri ile kendi psikolojisinden doğan soru işaretleri arasında sıkışıp kalmış olmakla birlikte, attığı adımların son derece bilincinde olan ve nereye doğru gittiğini bilen bir imaj çizmeyi sürdürmeye çabalamaktadır.

ABD ve AB üzerinden takip ettiği politikalarla iyice içinden çıkılmaz bir hale getirdiği Kuzey Irak meselesi ve PKK Terörü karşısında ne yapacağını şaşırıp, ğNe aracıyız ne aydın!ğğ diyerek teröre oluk gibi kan akıtmış bir Türkiyeğye akıl vermeye çalışan kuryelerden fikir almak zorunda bırakılması da yine kendi ördüğü çorapların bir neticesidir.

Akabinde yaptığı Diyarbakır gezisi ise neredeyse Misak ğ Milli sınırları dışında yeralan yabancı ülkelerden birine yapılan bir ziyarete dönüştürülmüş ve eli kolu uzun Sorosçularğın sıkıştırmaları ile ğKürt Sorunuğğ ifadesini devlet literatürüne sokmayı başaran Tayyip, PKK ve PKK uzantısı olan çevrelerce sempati toplamış ancak yavuz hırsız ev sahibini bastırır misali AKPğnin 4. Yaş Kutlamalarığnda yaptığı konuşmada da kan üzerinden siyaset yapmanın ne kadar aşağılıkça birşey olduğuna vurgu yapmadan edememiştir. 
***
Ancak şurası bir gerçektir ki; KATİL RUMğu, HAİN ERMENİğyi ve KALLEş PKKğyı tepemize çıkarıp hem kendini hem de ülkeyi gittikçe daha fazla çarşafa dolayan Erdoğan; ğbir yalan söyleyip söylediği yalana kendi de inananan adamğğ misali gözünü kulağını kapayıp siyaset kazanı içindeki iddiasını sürdürme yoluna da gitse, orasından burasından çekiştirilip kendisine cumhurbaşkanlığı yolunu açacak olan olası Yeni Anayasa ile üankayağya çıkma yolunu da seçse; bu ülkeye yaptığı ihanetin bedelini kesinlikle üDEYECEKTİR!

Bu ğhesaplaşmağğ Yüce Divan kanalıyla mı olur, ğSiyasete devam!ğğ diyen Erdoğanğa üzerinden prim yaptığı Türk Halkığnın indireceği Osmanlı Tokadı ile mi olur, yoksa tamamen ğbambaşka metotlarğğ üzerinden bir hesaplaşma mı yaşanır bilinmez ama; o hesaplaşma birgün YAşANIR!

İktidara geldiği ilk günlerde ğZafer sarhoşu olmayacağız!ğğ şeklinde halkın gönlünü okşayıp güven telkin eden açıklamalarla yıldızını parlatan Erdoğan; yazık ki janjanlı bir siyaset koltuğunun içinde eriyip biterek iyice gözden kaybolmuştur! 

Ve bu yokoluş; toplumsal düzlemde sık sık dile getirilir olan ve gün be gün büyüyen ğdip dalgasığğna iştirak edenlerce yakinen görülmektedir!

Saf duygularla oy verdikleri Tayyipğin hangi amaçlara hizmet ettiğinden bihaber olmakla birlikte ğvatanın bölünmez bütünlüğüğğnü herşeyin üzerinde tutan HALK ise; kendisinin gözünü boyamak için türlü dolaplar çevrilerek aziz şehitlerin kanları üzerinde yükselen bu yüce devlete yapılan ihaneti fazla uzak sayılmayacak bir süreç içinde öğrenerek böylesi bir onursuz harekete cüret edenlerin ipini bizzat kendi elleri ile çekecektir!

Ve SESAR ise; bu yolda ğBAĞIMSIZ TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİğNİN şEREFLİ VARLIĞIğğnı herşeyin üzerinde tutan YüCE TüRK HALKIğnı bilgilendirmeyi vazife edinmeye devam ederek, kafalarını kuma gömüp kamufle olduklarını zanneden ğDEVEKUşLARIğğnı işaret etmeyi kararlılıkla sürdürecektir!

Ve SON SüZ..!

Bugün,

ğMEVZU BAHİS VATANSA GERİSİ TEFERRUATTIR!ğğ düsturuyla köklü devletlere kafa tutarak 

BAĞIMSIZ BİR TüRKİYE DEVLETİ uğruna birilerinin üILGINLIK olarak nitelendirdiği yüksek cesaret ve onurlarıyla Hakğka yürüyenlerin yerini;

ğMEVZU BAHİS İKTİDARSA, 

VATAN DA, HİZMET-İ VATANİYE DE TEFERRUATTIR!ğğ diyerek

Siyon Güçleri önünde diz çöküp hiçbir zaman yok edilmeyen Sevr İdealiğnin 21. Yüzyıl versiyonuna parça parça imza koyan bir sözde ğbaşğğbakan almış olabilir!
Ancak şurası kesindir ki;
BU FİLM BURADA BİTMEZ
ve BU İHANETİN HESABI BİRGüN OLUR SORULUR!
Kim bilir belki yarın,
belki yarından da yakın...
Saygılar
SESAR

( Not: Rapor içinde Ergün Poyrazğın ğHilafet Ordusuğndan Arap Kürt Partisiğneğ ve Z. Brzezinskiğnin ğBüyük Satranç Tahtasığ isimli yapıtları ile POSTACI Dergisiğnde yer alan analizlerden alıntılar yapılmış ve yeni adı Hürriyet ve Değişim Partisi olan DTPğye ait www.dtp.org.tr adresinde yer alan bir dosya adı zikredilmiştir. )
www.sesar.com.tr

----------


## bozok

Milletini hiçe sayıp istikballerini başka yerlerde arayanlar elbette her zaman ve her yerde hüsrana uğrarlar. İşte Mustafa Kemal bunun için büyük bir insandı. Sadece ve sadece milletine güvendi, milletine dayandı. 

İnsanlık tarihi boyunca acaba kaç komutan askerlerine*;"Ben size savaşmayı değil ölmeyi emrediyorum..." diyebilmiştir.*. Bir ikinci sözü ilki kadar muhteşemdir;"Ya istiklal, ya ölüm..."

Her ne kadar bir takım çakal taifesi istikballerini dışarda arıyorsa da, şükrolsun ki, söndü zannedilen ve zamanında koca bir cihanı aydınlatmış o büyük ateşin külleri altında yeniden aynı ateşi yakacak kadar bir kor çok şükür ki var ve zaten hep var olmuştu. Türklüğü yeryüzünden silmek gibi sabit bir fikre sahip olanların o günü asla göremeyeceklerini bilmenin huzuru ile yaşamak ne güzel...

----------


## anau

MUSEVİLERİN GüZ BEBEĞİ
Tayyip Erdoğan, ABDğye yaptığı her ziyarette mutlaka Musevi örgütlerinin temsilcileriyle buluşuyor.

Erdoğan, bu zıyaretlerden birinde Amerikan-Yahudi Kongresi ile, Anti-Defamation League ve Bğnai Bğrith örgütü temsilcileri ile 45 dakika görüşmüştü.

Musevİ temsilcileri, yaptıkları açıklamalarda Erdoğanğın fikirlerini olumlu bulduklarını söylediler. Türkiyeğnin ABD ve İsrail için çok önemli olduğunu saklama gereği duymayan Museviler, Erdoğanğı İsrailğle ilişkileri geliştirmesi için teşvik ettiklerini kaydettiler.

----------

